# Homosexuality a choice??



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

There is much debate about this subject. Some people think gay people are born like that, and others believe its a choice. For the people like me that believe its a choice, we often get the "why would I want to be gay and have to suffer? You think I like dealing with this?" Well, I wouldnt think so but you obviously do. I think homosexuality is just another way your brain subconsciously deals with some sort of conflict you have emotionally. Some people bite their nails, some people like bondage and dominatrix, some people are swingers, some people drink themselves to death, and others turn to hardcore drugs. I dont think people actually wake up and say "hey, I think I wanna be gay!". Of course not. Its not a conscious decision but I dont think people were born that way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

one starred.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Do you have any science to back that? Whenever I see "gay is a choice" i see it inextricably bundled with "gay is a sin". I reject the doctrinal argument. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Do you have any science to back that? Whenever I see "gay is a choice" i see it inextricably bundled with "gay is a sin". I reject the doctrinal argument. cn


Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol.. that way none of you can use that as an argument. I think, on a scientific level, that homosexuality is sort of an emotional disorder.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol.. that way none of you can use that as an argument. I think, *on a scientific level*, that homosexuality is sort of an emotional disorder.


Opinion isn't science. Unless you can produce (and not from a source contaminated by religious or political agenda) I'll say No. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol.. that way none of you can use that as an argument. I think, on a scientific level, that homosexuality is sort of an emotional disorder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Opinion isn't science. Unless you can produce (and not from a source contaminated by religious or political agenda) I'll say No. cn


the APA has not classified it as a disorder going on thirty plus years now. 

their decision to do so was based on...wait for it...science.

but this thread promises to deliver on exposing kaendar's bigotry, so i'll hang around.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Opinion isn't science. Unless you can produce (and not from a source contaminated by religious or political agenda) I'll say No. cn


I came prepared this time 'neer.. 


_"There is substantial evidence based on years of clinical experience that homosexuality is a developmental disorder.__Every child has a healthy need to identify positively with the parent of the same sex, have same-sex friendships, a positive body image and a confident sexual identity. Homosexual feelings can occur when these needs are not met appropriately.__The adolescent's unmet needs become entangled with emerging sexual feelings and produce same-sex attraction._Therapy consists in helping male clients to understand the emotional causes of their attraction and to strengthen their masculine identity. It has been our clinical experience that as these men become more conformable and confident with their manhood, same-sex attractions resolve or decrease significantly in many patients." - Richard P Fitzgibbons, MD

_"Homosexuality is neither innate and unchangeable nor a 'life-style choice' and changeable at will. The one with homosexual feelings, desires, and behavior is struggling as a result of a developmental problem. This developmental disorder is most often a deeply embedded condition which normally starts in early childhood long before the development of moral and self-awareness and is genuinely experienced by the individual as though it was never absent in one form or another."_


2005 - David N. Glesne, DMin 

​_"The stages of psycho-social development toward adult heterosexuality are clearly demarcated, known and understood by developmental psychologists, and are so obviously learned that heterosexuality is clearly not genetically mandated. Surveys of adult homosexuals show conspicuous deficits in several of these developmental stages - showing that homosexuality is cultural and environmental rather than genetic."_

- Neil E. Whitehead, PhD​


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2012)

Why does it matter whether it is a choice or not? Do you remember choosing between liking girls and boys when you hit puberty? If you didn't choose, why do you supposed people that have different attractions actually made a conscious choice versus felt something inherent like you did? I think the only people that try to claim being gay is a choice are people looking for a reason to discriminate against them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol..





Kaendar said:


> ... Richard P Fitzgibbons, MD


LOL!

who is richard fitzgibbons?

[h=1]A Letter to the Catholic Bishops[/h][h=2]Richard P. Fitzgibbons, M.D.[/h]

 
 
 
 


Select LanguageAfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBengaliBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEsperantoEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekGujaratiHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKannadaKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishTamilTeluguThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddish
Powered by Translate


_This open letter describes in clear terms the real problem facing the Roman Catholic Church. It is included here because of its sympathy towards men and women struggling with homosexuality while remaining thoroughly within Christian moral tradition.

_May 29, 2002

Your Excellencies:

*As a Catholic psychiatrist and psychologist...*​


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 23, 2012)

Homosexuality happens with many species of wild animals as well, do they have emotional disorders? I think that you are convinced that it is not natural and I would expect that the bible has something to do with your reasoning as well. I suggest you look for truth everywhere and not just the bible, the bible does have literal and metaphorical truth in it but theres also a lot of corrupted words. Theres slivers of truth in almost every religion, take what you can from each. 
Some Native American tribes consider homosexuals to be blessed with a male and female soul and they look forward to having a gay baby.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol..





Kaendar said:


> 2005 - David N. Glesne, DMin ​


​
who is david n. glesne?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

It can't be proven either way kaendar. Any answers to your question as of now would be based purely on opinion.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

BUENOS AIRES, May 1, 2008 (LifeSiteNews.com) - The eminent Spanish psychiatrist Enrique Rojas gave a speech yesterday in Buenos Aires declaring that homosexuality is "a clinical process that has an etiology, pathogeny, treatment, and cure".

 Speaking at the Buenos Aires International Book Fair about his book_"Goodbye, Depression",_ Rojas characterized homosexual orientation as a "disorder" rather than an illness, and stated his opinion that 95% of cases are caused by environmental factors, according to the Spanish news service Terra.

 The disorder, according to Rojas, is the result of an absent father, overweening mother, or sexual abuse in childhood. 

 Rojas blasted the homosexual movement for promoting the development of homosexual tendencies in young people, and particularly condemned the practice of allowing homosexual couples to adopt children.

 The child is deprived of a right to grow up "in a normal environment, heterosexual, which is the standard" he said. "Heterosexuality is what is normal, the natural condition of human bengs."

 According to studies from the United States, Canada, and New Zealand, there is a 70-80 percent chance that a child adopted by homosexuals will develop the same tendencies, Rojas said.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

http://home60515.com/27.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol..





Kaendar said:


> ​
> - Neil E. Whitehead, PhD​


who is neil e. whitehead?

[h=3]Neil Whitehead[/h]
*Dr. Neil E Whitehead is a Christian writer *best known for authoring the book, My Genes Made Me Do Itin which he argues again the role of genes in determining sexual orientation.

http://www.transchristians.org/people/neil-whitehead


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Rojas is a dick.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

I believe that the atheistic worldview has no moral foundation upon which to make distinctions between right and wrong. The only way atheists can make a moral judgment is if they borrow from the Christian worldview, which adheres to moral absolutes. Still, for the purpose of this post, let's assume that it's possible for atheists to remain consistent in their worldview.

Atheists rely on a naturalistic, pragmatic morality that considers "right" to be that which is beneficial for humanity as a whole. Likewise, that which is detrimental to humanity is deemed "wrong". For example, an atheist may judge murder to be wrong on the basis that if everyone ran around killing each other, the human race would become extinct. The atheist can comfortably conclude, then, that it is good not to murder his fellow human being.

So what about the issue of homosexuality? Why do so many atheists seem to be such ​strong supporters of gay rights? I would think that the atheist, even from a naturalistic perspective, has no choice but to conclude that homosexuality is morally wrong. The reason is simple: If everyone were gay, procreation would cease, thereby dooming the human race to extinction.​


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol..





Kaendar said:


> ...Enrique Rojas...


who is enrique rojas?

[h=2]Work[/h]Rojas is the author of several self-help books, essays, newspaper articles and other texts. Their essays address specific issues related to psychiatry, *which are analyzed from a Catholic point of view, linked to his moral and transcendence of human beings.*


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 23, 2012)

Every author of your links has something to do with christianity man. You say that you belong to no religion but no ones buying it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

so far, kaendar the failbot has cited four religious quacks to support his douchery.



moar pls.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar, you disregarded my request. UB has neatly filleted two of your three "scientists", and the third appears to be fifth-rank. Serious cherrypicking going on here. And the above is from LifeSite, exactly the sort of "site with agenda" i asked not be invoked. 

Also , finding "a scientist" who endorses a wild claim does not mean "science" does. The Tobacco and Creation institutes rely on that sort of jesuitry. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck, I hope you know that all those quotes were taken off of a Gay rights website.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> UncleBuck, I hope you know that all those quotes were taken off of a Gay rights website.


kaendar, i hope you know that those quotes came from religious quacks who the APA would kick out for their views if they did not cloak themselves in religion.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Every author of your links has something to do with christianity man. You say that you belong to no religion but no ones buying it.


I had no idea.. I got those from a gay rights page.. go figure


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I believe that the atheistic worldview has no moral foundation upon which to make distinctions between right and wrong. The only way atheists can make a moral judgment is if they borrow from the Christian worldview, which adheres to moral absolutes. Still, for the purpose of this post, let's assume that it's possible for atheists to remain consistent in their worldview.​




This is blatant bigotry. Of course atheists are just as moral and circumspect as any other people. You're swallowing Pentecostal poison here.


> Atheists rely on a naturalistic, pragmatic morality that considers "right" to be that which is beneficial for humanity as a whole. Likewise, that which is detrimental to humanity is deemed "wrong". For example, an atheist may judge murder to be wrong on the basis that if everyone ran around killing each other, the human race would become extinct. The atheist can comfortably conclude, then, that it is good not to murder his fellow human being.


Do you have any sound support for this somewhat freewheeling opinion? It sounds like Evangelical hatespeech slightly repackaged.


> So what about the issue of homosexuality? Why do so many atheists seem to be such





> strong supporters of gay rights? I would think that the atheist, even from a naturalistic perspective, has no choice but to conclude that homosexuality is morally wrong. The reason is simple: If everyone were gay, procreation would cease, thereby dooming the human race to extinction.​


No words. Pure facepalm. This is obviously c&p from another they're-unclean! hatesite. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

and now it's to foist further embarrassment upon kaendar.



Kaendar said:


> Anybody ever have the problem of ur lightbulbs falling on ur plants?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> UncleBuck, I hope you know that all those quotes were taken off of a Gay rights website.


Which one? Link please. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> This is blatant bigotry. Of course atheists are just as moral and circumspect as any other people. You're swallowing Pentecostal poison here.
> 
> Do you have any sound support for this somewhat freewheeling opinion? It sounds like Evangelical hatespeech slightly repackaged.
> 
> No words. Pure facepalm. This is obviously c&p from another they're-unclean! hatesite. cn


That was on an atheist website, written by an atheist, for atheists.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I had no idea.. I got those from a gay rights page.. go figure


they were probably pointing out examples of quacks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and now it's to foist further embarrassment upon kaendar.


Let's not, UB. Why fight unfair when one can win fair? cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> That was on an atheist website, written by an atheist, for atheists.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Let's not, UB. Why fight unfair when one can win fair? cn


i want the entirety of the fail on display.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I believe that the atheistic worldview has no moral foundation upon which to make distinctions between right and wrong. The only way atheists can make a moral judgment is if they borrow from the Christian worldview, which adheres to moral absolutes. Still, for the purpose of this post, let's assume that it's possible for atheists to remain consistent in their worldview.
> 
> Atheists rely on a naturalistic, pragmatic morality that considers "right" to be that which is beneficial for humanity as a whole. Likewise, that which is detrimental to humanity is deemed "wrong". For example, an atheist may judge murder to be wrong on the basis that if everyone ran around killing each other, the human race would become extinct. The atheist can comfortably conclude, then, that it is good not to murder his fellow human being.
> 
> So what about the issue of homosexuality? Why do so many atheists seem to be such ​strong supporters of gay rights? I would think that the atheist, even from a naturalistic perspective, has no choice but to conclude that homosexuality is morally wrong. The reason is simple: If everyone were gay, procreation would cease, thereby dooming the human race to extinction.​


Morals come from lessons learned.

Imagine there were no morals.
There's a mother and she has a kid. She spends enough time with the kid that she begins to love the child. One day, a big mean guy comes and kills the baby. The mother is now hurt and is feeling depressed. She has now learned that it is wrong to kill babies.. Moral learned.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I believe that the atheistic worldview has no moral foundation upon which to make distinctions between right and wrong. ​


Identifying someone as an atheist says absolutely nothing about their moral outlook. An atheist is a negative attribute, it tells you about one thing they do NOT believe and is limited to this one issue. Knowing someone is an atheist tells you nothing about what they do believe and therefore you can make absolutely no conclusions about their morality. 


> The only way atheists can make a moral judgment is if they borrow from the Christian worldview, which adheres to moral absolutes.


The only way a Christian can make a moral judgment is if they borrow from the Jewish worldview which can be relative depending on the situation. 


> Still, for the purpose of this post, let's assume that it's possible for atheists to remain consistent in their worldview.


How magnanimous of you... 


> Atheists rely on a naturalistic, pragmatic morality that considers "right" to be that which is beneficial for humanity as a whole.


Pragmatism is not atheism. 


> Likewise, that which is detrimental to humanity is deemed "wrong". For example, an atheist may judge murder to be wrong on the basis that if everyone ran around killing each other, the human race would become extinct. The atheist can comfortably conclude, then, that it is good not to murder his fellow human being.


Yet a Christian would come to a different conclusion? 


> So what about the issue of homosexuality? Why do so many atheists seem to be such





> strong supporters of gay rights? I would think that the atheist, even from a naturalistic perspective, has no choice but to conclude that homosexuality is morally wrong. The reason is simple: If everyone were gay, procreation would cease, thereby dooming the human race to extinction.​


So an "atheist" must base their morals on whether or not how behavior X must affect us if EVERYONE were that way? I guess by your logic, celibacy is morally wrong, because if EVERYONE did it we wouldn't procreate. Let's get rid of priests and monks, they are immoral!!! 

Not only do you have a poor grasp of logic, your attempt to demonstrate homosexuality as an absolute moral wrong is letting your religious bigotry shine through.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> That was on an atheist website, written by an atheist, for atheists.


Link to the text, please. cn


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't want to derail this convo cause this really isn't the place, but I've tried to write a reply to this thread at least 10 times now and it always ends up focusing on the wrong aspect of the original post...

What's your beef with bondage..?


I'm sorry...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I don't want to derail this convo cause this really isn't the place, but I've tried to write a reply to this thread at least 10 times now and it always ends up focusing on the wrong aspect of the original post...
> 
> What's your beef with bondage..?
> 
> ...


Mine is Kobe. Beef, with bondage. Yum. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

From a study at the University at Buffalo:


There have been numerous theories identifying homosexuality asabnormal. Some researchers (eg: Bieber, 1976) have identified abnormal patterns of upbringing and relationships that to lead to homosexuality. Homosexuality is thus said to bethe result of disturbed early experiences, including poor familylife (eg: for men - extremely poor father-son relationships and anoverly involved mother) and poor relationships with same-sex peers. Psychoanalytic theorists suggest that these experiences caused thehomosexual to be afraid of heterosexuality, so they becomehomosexual as a means of denying their fear of same-sex peers.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> That was on an atheist website, written by an atheist, for atheists.


Bullshit! I found the same garbage virtually word-for-word on a website called The Contemporary Calvinist http://www.contemporarycalvinist.com/2011/05/even-atheists-should-think.html 
Your dishonesty is oozing from your posts.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Bullshit! I found the same garbage virtually word-for-word on a website called The Contemporary Calvinist http://www.contemporarycalvinist.com/2011/05/even-atheists-should-think.html
> Your dishonesty is oozing from your posts.


And the other came from here. cn
http://web.mac.com/jeraldnelson/Ministrymakers/HOMOSEXUALITY.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> From a study at the University at Buffalo:
> 
> 
> There have been numerous theories identifying homosexuality asabnormal. Some researchers (eg: Bieber, 1976) have identified abnormal patterns of upbringing and relationships that to lead to homosexuality. Homosexuality is thus said to bethe result of disturbed early experiences, including poor familylife (eg: for men - extremely poor father-son relationships and anoverly involved mother) and poor relationships with same-sex peers. Psychoanalytic theorists suggest that these experiences caused thehomosexual to be afraid of heterosexuality, so they becomehomosexual as a means of denying their fear of same-sex peers.


gotta love discredited, decades old, flawed studies.

[h=3]Homosexuality: A Psychoanalytic Study of Male Homosexuals[/h]_Homosexuality_ offered a view of homosexuality as an illness that has since been discredited.[SUP][8][/SUP] The book has been criticized for examining homosexuals already in analytic treatment as opposed to non-patient heterosexuals.[SUP][9]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irving_Bieber


[/SUP]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

and just for good measure...

 In 1973, the American Psychiatric Association declassified homosexuality as a mental disorder. The American Psychological Association Council of Representatives followed in 1975.[SUP][3][/SUP] Thereafter other major mental health organizations followed and it was finally declassified by the World Health Organization in 1990. Consequently, while some still believe homosexuality is a mental disorder, the current research and clinical literature demonstrate that same-sex sexual and romantic attractions, feelings, and behaviors are normal and positive variations of human sexuality, reflecting the official positions of the American Psychiatric Association and the American Psychological Association.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Im wondering.. can anyone tell me why they think ppl are born gay? I find that most ppl use that argument when faced with the "being gay is a choice" deal, but I just told you its not a choice, but a disorder, that doesnt come at birth.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Im wondering.. can anyone tell me why they think ppl are born gay? I find that most ppl use that argument when faced with the "being gay is a choice" deal, but I just told you its not a choice, but a disorder, that doesnt come at birth.


First _please _honor your interlocutor and provide the links requested. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> ... I just told you its not a choice, but a disorder, that doesnt come at birth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Im wondering.. can anyone tell me why they think ppl are born gay? I find that most ppl use that argument when faced with the "being gay is a choice" deal, but I just told you its not a choice, but a disorder, that doesnt come at birth.


when did you decide you were heterosexual, kaendar?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 23, 2012)

Your understanding of atheism is puzzling..there is no dogma associated with atheism as there is with religion..meaning a set of guidelines for how to think. And why do some people always jump to.."well, if everyone was gay than humanity would cease to exist". It is a straw man argument, no one is proposing a society where everyone is gay..just one where the gay people that there are (and will continue be) are not discriminated against and oppressed by religious people.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Why do people get to say being gay isn't a choice if they have no evidence?

It's the same reason people can't say "being gay is a choice" since they don't have any evidence either.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Im wondering.. can anyone tell me why they think ppl are born gay? I find that most ppl use that argument when faced with the "being gay is a choice" deal, but I just told you its not a choice, but a disorder, that doesnt come at birth.


Do you remember how old you were when you chose to be straight?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why do people get to say being gay isn't a choice if they have no evidence?


there is evidence galore, actually. you may choose to ignore it at your own risk of sounding uninformed to those that are familiar.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why do people get to say being gay isn't a choice if they have no evidence?


A good question, Heph. But the ones who have no evidence are a minority. 

Also consider that there are entrenched sociopolitical forces worldwide, usually but not exclusively bundled with practitioners of our-way-or-Hell religions, who stand to gain by proclaiming sexual orientation to be a choice. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there is evidence galore, actually. you may choose to ignore it at your own risk of sounding uninformed to those that are familiar.


I don't want to ignore it.. That's why I want to see some legitimate proof. Got any for me buck?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> when did you decide you were heterosexual, kaendar?


Idk.. probably when I started puberty??


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I don't want to ignore it.. That's why I want to see some legitimate proof. Got any for me buck?


you asked for evidence, not proof.

admit you have an agenda and are moving the goalposts and i will be happy to provide you with the evidence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Idk.. probably when I started puberty??


so you actively contemplated sucking your classmates' cocks, but decided you'd rather fondle some titties instead?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you asked for evidence, not proof.
> 
> admit you have an agenda and are moving the goalposts and i will be happy to provide you with the evidence.


No agenda. I seriously want to know why being gay is not a choice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No agenda. I seriously want to know why being gay is not a choice.


who said it couldn't be a choice?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> who said it couldn't be a choice?


Many people say that homosexuality isn't a choice.
I'm wondering what leads people to say that.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

And btw, the whole "when did you choose to be straight" question is really played out. People dont fall for that shit anymore. You guys thought that was clever but now everyone uses that line. Its a trick question. Its short sided to presume that homosexuality is only and always a genetic disposition.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Many people say that homosexuality isn't a choice.


I dont know why. It would be much easier to admit that its not. ALOT of ppl would leave them alone if they did that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No agenda. I seriously want to know why being gay is not a choice.


Nobody really truly knows, Heph. For now you'll need to be satisfied with the (imo established) fact _that _it isn't a choice for the vast majority. If you want to challenge it, I'll listen, so long as you don't post religious hatespeech camouflaged as science. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Many people say that homosexuality isn't a choice.
> I'm wondering what leads people to say that.


you'll have to ask them. 

i personally think homosexuality can be a choice or just the way a person is, and i don't fucking care (except to fuck with people like kaendar).


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Nobody really truly knows, Heph. For now you'll need to be satisfied with the (imo established) fact _that _it isn't a choice for the vast majority. If you want to challenge it, I'll listen, so long as you don't post religious hatespeech camouflaged as science. cn


I haven't mentioned anything about religion neer. My posts do not stem from religion. Religion can go suck a dick (hehe) for all I care. 

Maybe someday science will be able to answer my question.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar, I'll ask again: please reveal the links you used for those quotes. Until you do, I don't believe your claim that the sites aren't doctrinaire. You've too consistently posted Science from God&#8482; and tried to pass it as mainstream. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> And btw, the whole "when did you choose to be straight" question is really played out. People dont fall for that shit anymore. You guys thought that was clever but now everyone uses that line. Its a trick question. Its short sided to presume that homosexuality is only and always a genetic disposition.


i think you mean short sighted.

it is short sighted of you to presume that homosexuality is a mental disorder.

so tell me, when you hit puberty, did you weigh the pros and cons of cocksucking versus titty fondling?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> And btw, the whole "when did you choose to be straight" question is really played out. People dont fall for that shit anymore. You guys thought that was clever but now everyone uses that line. Its a trick question. Its short sided to presume that homosexuality is only and always a genetic disposition.


It doesn't need to be genetic in order to be legitimate and involuntary. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

It seems that people become offended when asked why being gay isn't a choice in most cases. I would just like for people to know that I mean no harm. You can ask me why I'm straight. I won't be able to answer your question though. I'm not srue if I'm straight by choice or by genetics. I can't say.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Everyone chooses their sexual orientation. How do I know I chose to be straight? Cuz I coulda chose to be gay..


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I haven't mentioned anything about religion neer. My posts do not stem from religion. Religion can go suck a dick (hehe) for all I care.
> 
> Maybe someday science will be able to answer my question.


I get that, Heph. Maybe one day, science will. We're a very, very young species and we have to learn some patience.  cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Everyone chooses their sexual orientation. How do I know I chose to be straight? Cuz I coulda chose to be gay..


so again, are you saying that as you hit puberty, you actively contemplated sucking dick but decided against it?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i think you mean short sighted.
> 
> it is short sighted of you to presume that homosexuality is a mental disorder.
> 
> so tell me, when you hit puberty, did you weigh the pros and cons of cocksucking versus titty fondling?


I didnt have to weigh much.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Everyone chooses their sexual orientation. How do I know I chose to be straight? Cuz I coulda chose to be gay..


First sentence - unqualified, unsupported claim. I challenge it. 

_ceterum censeo_ You owe the board some links. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It seems that people become offended when asked why being gay isn't a choice in most cases. I would just like for people to know that I mean no harm. You can ask me why I'm straight. I won't be able to answer your question though. I'm not srue if I'm straight by choice or by genetics. I can't say.


Your straight by choice. ANd also because you were born with a penis and testicles and its obvious what they are there for. I dont get why this is so hard for ppl to grasp. The whole "I was born gay" is just propaganda and lies to justify what they are doing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I didnt have to weigh much.


so did you actively contemplate sucking cock and getting fucked in the ass? your entire assertion rides on you having actively contemplated those activities at puberty, when you say you chose to be straight.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so again, are you saying that as you hit puberty, you actively contemplated sucking dick but decided against it?


No dick sucking crossed my mind. But every human has only 2 choices. There are women, and there are men. You can be with either one, which is right for me? Well, im pretty sure all my life im a boy so naturally im gonna like girls. For girls its the opposite. The fact that some kids have feelings of attraction towards the same sex means that at some point in there childhood something happened for that to be that way.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> No dick sucking crossed my mind. But every human has only 2 choices. There are women, and there are men. You can be with either one, which is right for me? Well, im pretty sure all my life im a boy so naturally im gonna like girls. For girls its the opposite. The fact that some kids have feelings of attraction towards the same sex means that at some point in there childhood something happened for that to be that way.


That conceals the presumption that homosexuality is wrong. There is no proving that assertion. More to the point, the assertion is harmful. cn


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

The way I look at it is like this.

Unless you get turned on sexually by guys and refuse to act out on those desires, you can't say that you have chosen to be straight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> No dick sucking crossed my mind.


confusingly worded.

are you saying that dick sucking did or did not cross your mind?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Everyone chooses their sexual orientation. How do I know I chose to be straight? Cuz I coulda chose to be gay..


Now you're just quibbling over semantics. If they were not attracted to the opposite sex, but still had sex with them would they still be gay? Yes. If you were attracted to women but were forced to have sex with men even though you were not attracted to them at all would you still be straight? Yes. Because it has to do with who you're physically attracted to.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Your straight by choice. ANd also because you were born with a penis and testicles and its obvious what they are there for. I dont get why this is so hard for ppl to grasp. The whole "I was born gay" is just propaganda and lies to justify what they are doing.


How do you know I'm straight by choice? 

That's true. I do know what my penis and testicles are there for.. That doesn't mean I can't be gay though. My male dog has humped other male dogs and he's gotten a female pregnant. So he served his duty and was gay. 

Being gay doesn't need to be justified.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 23, 2012)

So Kaendar, do you believe that a gay guy is actually attracted to females, but chooses to be with men even though he is not attracted to them?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

As told by an agnostic-

1. It's dirty, like literally, not figuratively.
2. Your body gets mutilated, and l know mutilation is a strong word, but that's basically what happens.
3. I think it's unnatural, idc how many species of animals have been spotted doing it, I think people were meant to do it with the opposite sex.
4. According to congress: "The gay lifestyle is not something to be encouraged, as a lot of research shows it leads to a much lower life expectancy, psychological disorders, and other problems."
5. Gay marriage would make others want marriage rights such as marrying children, animals, multiple spouses, inanimate objects, etc.
6. If they wanted to have kids, according to Freud and other developmental psychologists, a predominant male and female figure are needed to raise a child. If there was influence predominantly from two males or two females, this could affect the child.
7. They cannot reproduce on their own as they are. This goes against both an evolutionary or religious standpoint.
8. It supports homosexuaIity, which would lead to more of all of these things because people would be more comfortable being gay.
[h=3]Source(s):[/h]Agnostic


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

"I am not against gay marriage...

I am against homosexuals trying to pretend homosexuality is "normal" in public. They may be normal people in most other aspects of their lives but men having sex with men and women having sex with woman is ABNORMAL behavior. The MAJORITY of heterosexual humans even see it as immoral.

I compare homosexuals to christians.

Both types of people are fully immersed in immoral behavior and both types are trying to moralize their behavior through public opinion.

I have to deal with christians in public trying to tell MY CHILDREN that it is ok to worship a baby killer.

Egypt's first born. Amalikites. Flood. She bears sent to murder 42 children.

I am my children's father. I say IT IS IMMORAL TO WORSHIP A BABY KILLER. Please stay the hell away from my kids.

Homosexuals are running around in public trying to tell my kids it is ok for a man to suck another man's dick...I am the father of my kids and I say IT IS IMMORAL FOR MAN TO HAVE SEX WITH MAN.

I got both the homosexuals and the christians trying to FORCE me to teach MY CHILDREN that what THEIR FATHER sees as immoral is not really immoral at all...but NORMAL.

All of them can just piss off. Both groups. I WILL teach my kids that worshiping baby killers and men sucking other men's ***** is IMMORAL.

Gays can get married...I just do not see why MY KIDS should agree with it or what difference it makes in the PRIVATE LIVES of homosexuals."


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

And for UB and CN... heres some compelling stuff with absolutely no religion in it.

[h=1]The Secular Case Against Gay Marriage[/h][h=3][/h]_The debate over whether the state ought to recognize gay marriages has thus far focused on the issue as one of civil rights. Such a treatment is erroneous because state recognition of marriage is not a universal right. States regulate marriage in many ways besides denying men the right to marry men, and women the right to marry women. Roughly half of all states prohibit first cousins from marrying, and all prohibit marriage of closer blood relatives, even if the individuals being married are sterile. In all states, it is illegal to attempt to marry more than one person, or even to pass off more than one person as one&#8217;s spouse. Some states restrict the marriage of people suffering from syphilis or other venereal diseases. Homosexuals, therefore, are not the only people to be denied the right to marry the person of their choosing.
I do not claim that all of these other types of couples restricted from marrying are equivalent to homosexual couples. I only bring them up to illustrate that marriage is heavily regulated, and for good reason. When a state recognizes a marriage, it bestows upon the couple certain benefits which are costly to both the state and other individuals. Collecting a deceased spouse&#8217;s social security, claiming an extra tax exemption for a spouse, and having the right to be covered under a spouse&#8217;s health insurance policy are just a few examples of the costly benefits associated with marriage. In a sense, a married couple receives a subsidy. Why? Because a marriage between two unrelated heterosexuals is likely to result in a family with children, and propagation of society is a compelling state interest. For this reason, states have, in varying degrees, restricted from marriage couples unlikely to produce children.
Granted, these restrictions are not absolute. A small minority of married couples are infertile. However, excluding sterile couples from marriage, in all but the most obvious cases such as those of blood relatives, would be costly. Few people who are sterile know it, and fertility tests are too expensive and burdensome to mandate. One might argue that the exclusion of blood relatives from marriage is only necessary to prevent the conception of genetically defective children, but blood relatives cannot marry even if they undergo sterilization. Some couples who marry plan not to have children, but without mind-reading technology, excluding them is impossible. Elderly couples can marry, but such cases are so rare that it is simply not worth the effort to restrict them. The marriage laws, therefore, ensure, albeit imperfectly, that the vast majority of couples who do get the benefits of marriage are those who bear children.
Homosexual relationships do nothing to serve the state interest of propagating society, so there is no reason for the state to grant them the costly benefits of marriage, unless they serve some other state interest. The burden of proof, therefore, is on the advocates of gay marriage to show what state interest these marriages serve. Thus far, this burden has not been met.
One may argue that lesbians are capable of procreating via artificial insemination, so the state does have an interest in recognizing lesbian marriages, but a lesbian&#8217;s sexual relationship, committed or not, has no bearing on her ability to reproduce. Perhaps it may serve a state interest to recognize gay marriages to make it easier for gay couples to adopt. However, there is ample evidence (see, for example, David Popenoe&#8217;s Life Without Father) that children need both a male and female parent for proper development. Unfortunately, small sample sizes and other methodological problems make it impossible to draw conclusions from studies that directly examine the effects of gay parenting. However, the empirically verified common wisdom about the importance of a mother and father in a child&#8217;s development should give advocates of gay adoption pause. The differences between men and women extend beyond anatomy, so it is essential for a child to be nurtured by parents of both sexes if a child is to learn to function in a society made up of both sexes. Is it wise to have a social policy that encourages family arrangements that deny children such essentials? Gays are not necessarily bad parents, nor will they necessarily make their children gay, but they cannot provide a set of parents that includes both a male and a female.
Some have compared the prohibition of homosexual marriage to the prohibition of interracial marriage. This analogy fails because fertility does not depend on race, making race irrelevant to the state&#8217;s interest in marriage. By contrast, homosexuality is highly relevant because it precludes procreation.
Some argue that homosexual marriages serve a state interest because they enable gays to live in committed relationships. However, there is nothing stopping homosexuals from living in such relationships today. Advocates of gay marriage claim gay couples need marriage in order to have hospital visitation and inheritance rights, but they can easily obtain these rights by writing a living will and having each partner designate the other as trustee and heir. There is nothing stopping gay couples from signing a joint lease or owning a house jointly, as many single straight people do with roommates. The only benefits of marriage from which homosexual couples are restricted are those that are costly to the state and society.
Some argue that the link between marriage and procreation is not as strong as it once was, and they are correct. Until recently, the primary purpose of marriage, in every society around the world, has been procreation. In the 20th century, Western societies have downplayed the procreative aspect of marriage, much to our detriment. As a result, the happiness of the parties to the marriage, rather than the good of the children or the social order, has become its primary end, with disastrous consequences. When married persons care more about themselves than their responsibilities to their children and society, they become more willing to abandon these responsibilities, leading to broken homes, a plummeting birthrate, and countless other social pathologies that have become rampant over the last 40 years. Homosexual marriage is not the cause for any of these pathologies, but it will exacerbate them, as the granting of marital benefits to a category of sexual relationships that are necessarily sterile can only widen the separation between marriage and procreation.
The biggest danger homosexual civil marriage presents is the enshrining into law the notion that sexual love, regardless of its fecundity, is the sole criterion for marriage. If the state must recognize a marriage of two men simply because they love one another, upon what basis can it deny marital recognition to a group of two men and three women, for example, or a sterile brother and sister who claim to love each other? Homosexual activists protest that they only want all couples treated equally. But why is sexual love between two people more worthy of state sanction than love between three, or five? When the purpose of marriage is procreation, the answer is obvious. If sexual love becomes the primary purpose, the restriction of marriage to couples loses its logical basis, leading to marital chaos.
_


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> So Kaendar, do you believe that a gay guy is actually attracted to females, but chooses to be with men even though he is not attracted to them?


I think that they convince themselves they are attracted to men. EVERY gay man I know, and I know alot because im a tattoo artist in LA, still have sex with women sometimes. I know a complete feminine and flamboyant gay man who has 2 kids. He says hes gay because hes more comfortable being with a man than a woman. He also has a gay sister. He says that its his parents fault for raising them in a fucked up household.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Now you've added to your Link Debt, Kaendar.
Please.
Provide. 
The. 
Sources. 
This is what math teachers mean by "show your work". 
I still ask that you provide the trail of breadcrumbs to the other C&Ps you've posted. 
Your failure to do so smacks of guilt. _Dum taceant consentiunt_.
cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I think that they convince themselves they are attracted to men. EVERY gay man I know, and I know alot because im a tattoo artist in LA, still have sex with women sometimes. I know a complete feminine and flamboyant gay man who has 2 kids. He says hes gay because hes more comfortable being with a man than a woman. He also has a gay sister. He says that its his parents fault for raising them in a fucked up household.


you never cleared up your confusing wording:

at puberty, did you A) think about sucking cock or B) not think about sucking cock.

please clarify, thank you.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 23, 2012)

That doesnt explain gay people that had a stable upbringing. And gay men that have sex with women arent actually gay..theyre bi. The majority dont have sex with women on a regular basis


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

If he's still sticking it in chicks... that isn't gay... it is bi-sexual... Which in my opinion is a whole other kettle of fish when it comes to attempting to understand why or how somebody is the way they are....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2012)

I just turned on the Dried Meat beacon, Mr. Seca should be here shortly to _straighten_ things out...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

To the Butt Cave, Rubbin! cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 23, 2012)

Keandar, i think you just have yet to come out of the closet darling.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Now you've added to your Link Debt, Kaendar.
> Please.
> Provide.
> The.
> ...


uggh... I will have to go thru my history when Im done working and provide those for u.. the one secular one shud be easy to find if u google tho


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Keandar, i think you just have yet to come out of the closet darling.


very funny


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you never cleared up your confusing wording:
> 
> at puberty, did you A) think about sucking cock or B) not think about sucking cock.
> 
> please clarify, thank you.


Dude.. ur posts are funny but I seriously doubt that all boys that deside to "explore" their homo curiosities think about sucking cock.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

kaendar, please clarify your statement to me earlier.

did sucking cock A) cross your mind or B) not cross your mind when you decided to be heterosexual?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just answer the question kaendar.. So simple.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Just answer the question kaendar.. So simple.


his entire premise is riding on him answering this question. it will explain everything.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> his entire premise is riding on him answering this question. it will explain everything.


Shhh don't tell him the importance of answering the question. You'll scare the little guy.


----------



## missnu (Jun 23, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Why does it matter whether it is a choice or not? *Do you remember choosing between liking girls and boys when you hit puberty? If you didn't choose, why do you supposed people that have different attractions actually made a conscious choice versus felt something inherent like you did?* I think the only people that try to claim being gay is a choice are people looking for a reason to discriminate against them.


That is the best line for this argument I have seen so far anywhere, cuz you know I never had to make a choice...it just happened...so why wouldn't it just happen for gay people too...? I mean don't get me wrong...I don't mind women, I like the way they look, and don't even mind sleeping with them on occasion, but I am just innately attracted to men more...but I had never thought of that...the fact that I didn't choose, so why would anyone else have come to a crossroad of sorts between straight or gay...there was never any thought that went into it...I just liked boys..and not because I was supposed to I don't think...I mean I never even thought about it as a child and young adult...I mean there were gay people but then just as now, they don't affect me one way or the other...

I don't understand why people care so much one way or the other...a choice, or not...why do people make such a fuss...

I mean you shouldn't sleep with children, or animals, but whatever consenting adult, or inanimate object you choose to have sex with is totally up to you and I feel wholly unaffected by another person's sexual decisions/choices/inherent nature...

I feel as though homo relations doesn't harm either person anymore than opposite sex couples, I mean face it, sometimes things get out of hand, but I don't consider it sexual deviancy to be attracted to the same sex...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

And also again what is wrong with Bondage..?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I would agree with that. Something is not right, that's for sure.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> And btw, the whole "when did you choose to be straight" question is really played out. People dont fall for that shit anymore. You guys thought that was clever but now everyone uses that line. Its a trick question. Its short sided to presume that homosexuality is only and always a genetic disposition.


Since when did it become a clever trick for turn about to be fair play? It is the exact question you are demanding an answer for. It is a question which should have an easy answer if your bigotry was true. The truth is you followed your instinct like everyone else. Being shortsighted is asking others to defend their sexuality without being able to defend yours.

Then to explore the ramifications that logic, it is not a choice for straight people, it is automatic, but it is a choice for gay people. This would mean that those who have a choice always choose the same sex? I find that hard to believe. Whenever humans are given a choice, they go gay, does that sound rational to you? No, so it must be a disorder. I can't imagine anyone ever enjoying eating cows tongue, doesn't mean it's a disorder.

It seems much more logical and reflective of reality to assume gay people's sexual desire is also a result of natural instinct, unless you think your situation is unique. Are you a special person with special sexual development? As you demonstrated, you can not muster the same defense of your preference that you demand of others.

Your conclusions do not seem to be based in any sort of reasonable observation. Your belief tells you it's wrong and should be stopped, but you can not give any meaningful reason for this belief other than other religious peoples arguments. You think it's wrong because you think it's gross, and you can not give even the slightest justification for why without incorporating fantasy and misrepresentation of reality. This is how you are required to view the world to coincide with your beliefs. It warps your reality and poisons your good will to your fellow man. It causes you to preach intolerance and exclusion over things which don't effect you in the slightest.

There is a big difference between deciding something is distasteful to you, and deciding that all people engaging in that something deserved to be punished, or have something wrong with them. Pretty much every couple who has sex does something that another couple would find disgusting. So, the only real criticism that you can list for homosexuals is a criticism that can be said about anyone who has sex, including you. When forming an opinion, we must be careful not to base hatred on distaste alone. If no one was ever allowed to be offended by anything, then no one would ever be allowed to do anything. Everything you say, do, or stand for offends someone somewhere.

You do not have to state your religious bias for it to be apparent. This is a good example of asserting prejudice and oppression based on the false authority you think your asinine belief in god affords you. If you think that homosexuality, or anyone's sexuality, is a choice then you are not educated enough to express any sort of informed opinion. You are using god to justify monomaniacal discrimination. When your attempts at logic and reason fail, you fall back on the words of fanatics who are smarter than you, somehow finding comfort and absolution in bigotry. I can't not think of a better description of perverse.


&#8220;Nothing optional--from homosexuality to adultery--is ever made punishable unless those who do the prohibiting have a repressed desire to participate." &#8213; Christopher Hitchens


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> uggh... I will have to go thru my history when Im done working and provide those for u.. the one secular one shud be easy to find if u google tho


I asked you right up front. If going through your history is perceived as such a chore, perhaps that will motivate you to not put it off. I want to know howand where you found the purportedly secular site. Your previous offerings were deception. That is what's on trial here, so telling me "google it" is essentially admitting you were either wrong or dishonest, or both. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol.. that way none of you can use that as an argument. *I think*, on a scientific level, that homosexuality is sort of an emotional disorder.


i just spilled bong water on my laptop literally laughing out loud at you. you certainly must see how ignorant you seem. oooooor maybe you don't

hahaha i am still laughing "an emotional disorder" hahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


The smile comes from the fist. cn


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The smile comes from the fist. cn


Yeah... that's what he said...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 23, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i just spilled bong water on my laptop literally laughing out loud at you. you certainly must see how ignorant you seem. oooooor maybe you don't
> 
> hahaha i am still laughing "an emotional disorder" hahaha


Wow, great sig, I gotta go over to that thread and read that discussion lol.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


If you honestly think I would do something as stupid as make a sock poppet account I challenge you to talk to any mods and see if I really did make a second account. Im not that stupid.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> his entire premise is riding on him answering this question. it will explain everything.


No it doesnt, and im pretty sure your offending some gay ppl by assuming that all gay boys think about sucking cock.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> No it doesnt, and im pretty sure your offending some gay ppl by assuming that all gay boys think about sucking cock.


just answer the question.

when you decided to be hetero at puberty, did doing homosexual activities A) cross your mind or B) not cross your mind?

A or B, which is it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> If you honestly think I would do something as stupid as make a sock poppet account I challenge you to talk to any mods and see if I really did make a second account. Im not that stupid.


a little touchy now, are we?

i simply pointed out the obvious sock puppet, i never said it was you.

i would never credit you with the intelligence to come up with that username.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I asked you right up front. If going through your history is perceived as such a chore, perhaps that will motivate you to not put it off. I want to know howand where you found the purportedly secular site. Your previous offerings were deception. That is what's on trial here, so telling me "google it" is essentially admitting you were either wrong or dishonest, or both. cn


http://tech.mit.edu/V124/N5/kolasinski.5c.html


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> just answer the question.
> 
> when you decided to be hetero at puberty, did doing homosexual activities A) cross your mind or B) not cross your mind?
> 
> A or B, which is it?


Never thought about "activities". And its a subconscious decision that is based on several environmental factors during childhood, same as the subconscious decision to explore homosexuality.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Never thought about "activities". And its a subconscious decision that is based on several environmental factors during childhood, same as the subconscious decision to explore homosexuality.


Does god hate fags too?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Never thought about "activities".


how can you say you made the choice to be straight when you never considered the alternative?

boom, trap finally sprung.

hint: there was a trap either way, this one just destroys your premise.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> http://tech.mit.edu/V124/N5/kolasinski.5c.html


Thank you. That is one of three. Just between you and me, I would not consider a doctoral student in financial economics to be an authority on a matter of biology. After all, this thread is about biology, not marriage. Gay marriage (any marriage) is obviously a choice. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Does god hate fags too?


God doesnt hate anyone.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Does god hate fags too?


God burns bush. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how can you say you made the choice to be straight when you never considered the alternative?
> 
> boom, trap finally sprung.
> 
> hint: there was a trap either way, this one just destroys your premise.


Your an idiot, and your twisting my words. The only way my subconscious couldn't have factored homosexuality into the equation would be for it not to exist, and thats not the case here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Your an idiot


*you're

you said you made a choice to be straight, but you never thought about the alternative.

i can't choose between milk and beer if i never consider milk.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

An absolute flaying of the "no gay marriage" article. cn


> *Kolasinski is a jackass*
> 
> Posted by: amalaproposmale on: July 7, 2009
> 
> ...


Found here: https://amalaproposmale.wordpress.com/2009/07/07/kolasinski-is-a-jackass/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I had no idea.. I got those from a gay rights page.. go figure


whatcha doing on a gay rights page? i don't even have any of those bookmarked. come on out K baby, the air is fresh outside the closet.




Kaendar said:


> From a study at the University at Buffalo:
> 
> 
> There have been numerous theories identifying homosexuality asabnormal. Some researchers (eg: Bieber, 1976) have identified abnormal patterns of upbringing and relationships that to lead to homosexuality. Homosexuality is thus said to bethe result of disturbed early experiences, including poor familylife (eg: for men - extremely poor father-son relationships and anoverly involved mother) and poor relationships with same-sex peers. Psychoanalytic theorists suggest that these experiences caused thehomosexual to be afraid of heterosexuality, so they becomehomosexual as a means of denying their fear of same-sex peers.


"the university of buffalo"? 1976? you still using the free encyclopedia you got at winn dixie?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Everyone chooses their sexual orientation. How do I know I chose to be straight? Cuz I coulda chose to be gay..


you coulda chose to be gay?????? omg thats fucking hilarious. so you had feelings for others of the same sex and just didn't act on it? thats what a thought. seriously come on out K baby, the water's fine.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *you're
> 
> you said you made a choice to be straight, but you never thought about the alternative.
> 
> i can't choose between milk and beer if i never consider milk.


Stop cherry picking my posts.. I provided a valid point and your completely ignore it.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> you coulda chose to be gay?????? omg thats fucking hilarious. so you had feelings for others of the same sex and just didn't act on it? thats what a thought. seriously come on out K baby, the water's fine.


Omg.. its sad how immature people act on the fucking internet.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Omg.. its sad how immature people act on the fucking internet.


says the saddest, most immature person i have ever met on the internet


----------



## missnu (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I believe that the atheistic worldview has no moral foundation upon which to make distinctions between right and wrong. The only way atheists can make a moral judgment is if they borrow from the Christian worldview, which adheres to moral absolutes. Still, for the purpose of this post, let's assume that it's possible for atheists to remain consistent in their worldview.
> 
> Atheists rely on a naturalistic, pragmatic morality that considers "right" to be that which is beneficial for humanity as a whole. Likewise, that which is detrimental to humanity is deemed "wrong". For example, an atheist may judge murder to be wrong on the basis that if everyone ran around killing each other, the human race would become extinct. The atheist can comfortably conclude, then, that it is good not to murder his fellow human being.
> 
> So what about the issue of homosexuality? Why do so many atheists seem to be such ​strong supporters of gay rights? I would think that the atheist, even from a naturalistic perspective, has no choice but to conclude that homosexuality is morally wrong. The reason is simple: If everyone were gay, procreation would cease, thereby dooming the human race to extinction.​


So as atheists we are a lawless bunch of barbarians...but which religion is right? I mean different ones have different rules... So are you sure that you are one the right bus? What if the true religion hasn't been made up--I mean discovered--yet? 

I mean why do you feel that being gay is wrong? Because you were told it is wrong, when in reality it has been happening to all manner of species since the beginning of time...we,come to nature ruling...when there are too many mammals of a certain type in an area part of the population will start having homosexual tendencies...it is the earth's way of trying to keep humans, dogs, deer, whatever we are talking about---from over running an area.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

missnu said:


> So as atheists we are a lawless bunch of barbarians...but which religion is right? I mean different ones have different rules... So are you sure that you are one the right bus? What if the true religion hasn't been made up--I mean discovered--yet?
> 
> I mean why do you feel that being gay is wrong? Because you were told it is wrong, when in reality it has been happening to all manner of species since the beginning of time...we,come to nature ruling...when there are too many mammals of a certain type in an area part of the population will start having homosexual tendencies...it is the earth's way of trying to keep humans, dogs, deer, whatever we are talking about---from over running an area.


This thread was never about homosexuality being wrong, its about if people think they make the choice to be gay. Once again tho a certain select crowd has turned this into a flamewar, and someone created a fuckin sock puppet account. There is an overwhelming amount of pretentious know it alls here that cant respect people and have a decent conversation without throwing away every bit of decency and professionalism as possible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Stop cherry picking my posts.. I provided a valid point and your completely ignore it.


you just owned yourself.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> This thread was never about homosexuality being wrong, its about if people think they make the choice to be gay. Once again tho a certain select crowd has turned this into a flamewar, and someone created a fuckin sock puppet account. There is an overwhelming amount of pretentious know it alls here that cant respect people and have a decent conversation without throwing away every bit of decency and professionalism as possible.


 You said you thought homosexuality was immoral and abnormal, dont try to act like thats not what this is about. You are the one thats not showing respect. Just because you dont like something doesnt mean it is scientifically impossible and that people are lying about who they are.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> This thread was never about homosexuality being wrong, its about if people think they make the choice to be gay. Once again tho a certain select crowd has turned this into a flamewar, and someone created a fuckin sock puppet account. There is an overwhelming amount of pretentious know it alls here that cant respect people and have a decent conversation without throwing away every bit of decency and professionalism as possible.



Person A: I don't like gays and I have a right to say it even if it makes you feel bad


Person B: I don't like homophobes


Person A: You have no right to say that because it makes me feel bad


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> You said you thought homosexuality was immoral and abnormal, dont try to act like thats not what this is about. You are the one thats not showing respect. Just because you dont like something doesnt mean it is scientifically impossible and that people are lying about who they are.


I never said that. I was quoting someone else. Go back and look.


----------



## missnu (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I believe that the atheistic worldview has no moral foundation upon which to make distinctions between right and wrong. The only way atheists can make a moral judgment is if they borrow from the Christian worldview, which adheres to moral absolutes. Still, for the purpose of this post, let's assume that it's possible for atheists to remain consistent in their worldview.
> 
> Atheists rely on a naturalistic, pragmatic morality that considers "right" to be that which is beneficial for humanity as a whole. Likewise, that which is detrimental to humanity is deemed "wrong". For example, an atheist may judge murder to be wrong on the basis that if everyone ran around killing each other, the human race would become extinct. The atheist can comfortably conclude, then, that it is good not to murder his fellow human being.
> 
> So what about the issue of homosexuality? Why do so many atheists seem to be such ​strong supporters of gay rights? I would think that the atheist, even from a naturalistic perspective, has no choice but to conclude that homosexuality is morally wrong. The reason is simple: If everyone were gay, procreation would cease, thereby dooming the human race to extinction.​


Well if atheists like only what is good for humanity then you tell me what would happen to the world if there were no homosexual creatures trying to keep the population cut back a bit...and you notice that as time goes on there are more and more of the population that seems to be gay...well that is because homosexuality occurs more often in highly populated areas---and everywhere is becoming more populated...so you can see the correlation...which is why people are starting to see that it is a necessary part of the world in which we live...so just deal with it...Nobody is saying you have to suck cocks, but I think anyone who wants to should...


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Person A: I don't like gays and I have a right to say it even if it makes you feel bad
> 
> 
> Person B: I don't like homophobes
> ...


The term "homophobe" is grossly abused.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

It's over kaendar. Give up champ.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

missnu said:


> Well if atheists like only what is good for humanity then you tell me what would happen to the world if there were no homosexual creatures trying to keep the population cut back a bit...and you notice that as time goes on there are more and more of the population that seems to be gay...well that is because homosexuality occurs more often in highly populated areas---and everywhere is becoming more populated...so you can see the correlation...which is why people are starting to see that it is a necessary part of the world in which we live...so just deal with it...Nobody is saying you have to suck cocks, but I think anyone who wants to should...


Gay couples are not affecting population growth at all. The world has slipped into a vortex now where more babies are born than ever.


----------



## missnu (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> This thread was never about homosexuality being wrong, its about if people think they make the choice to be gay. Once again tho a certain select crowd has turned this into a flamewar, and someone created a fuckin sock puppet account. There is an overwhelming amount of pretentious know it alls here that cant respect people and have a decent conversation without throwing away every bit of decency and professionalism as possible.



You said over and over how wrong it is and surely we have to see that it is wrong...so if this thread isn't about whether it is wrong to be gay then why do you take such a stance on whether it is wrong or not...I have seen other people say it isn't a choice, while you just keep saying it is wrong, and that we have no moral standards because we choose to use our brains for good as opposed to dull one sided thoughts... come on now...it isn't us who started this... You wanted someone to agree that is is a choice, and somehow a bad one... Well I disagree that it is bad, and also that it is a choice...I also rasied my own very good question...why do you religious people get so butthurt over someone being gay...0000000 butthurt...lol.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> The term "homophobe" is grossly abused.


I was pointing out that you are a hypocrite.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It's over kaendar. Give up champ.


No way. Im not like you. These guys think they can sit there all day and push people around and cite ridiculous ideas and supposed "facts". They cant win everything because they dont know it all. They try to use unnecessarily big words to throw people and make them second guess themselves.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I was pointing out that you are a hypocrite.


How am I a hypocrite?


----------



## missnu (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Gay couples are not affecting population growth at all. The world has slipped into a vortex now where more babies are born than ever.


So wouldn't it make sense for more people to turn up gay then? Look at studies done on the correlation between overcrowding of an area and homosexual tendencies in animals... it is pretty striking evidence if you ask me...especially when you think about the fact that animals don't know right from wrong but some still are born with no wish to have relations with the opposite sex... Why would that be?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol.. that way none of you can use that as an argument. *I think*, on a scientific level, that homosexuality is *sort of an emotional disorder*.





Kaendar said:


> Im wondering.. can anyone tell me why they think ppl are born gay? I find that most ppl use that argument when faced with the "being gay is a choice" deal, but* I just told you it's not a choice, but a disorder, that doesnt come at birth.*





Kaendar said:


> No dick sucking crossed my mind. But every human has only 2 choices. There are women, and there are men. You can be with either one, which is right for me? Well, im pretty sure all my life im a boy so naturally im gonna like girls. For girls its the opposite. The fact that some kids have feelings of attraction towards the same sex means that* at some point in there childhood something happened for that to be that way*.





Kaendar said:


> "I am not against gay marriage...
> 
> I am against homosexuals trying to pretend homosexuality is "normal" in public. They may be normal people in most other aspects of their lives but* men having sex with men and women having sex with woman is ABNORMAL behavior. *The MAJORITY of heterosexual humans even see it as immoral.
> 
> ...





BustinScales510 said:


> You said you thought homosexuality was immoral and abnormal, dont try to act like thats not what this is about. You are the one thats not showing respect. Just because you dont like something doesnt mean it is scientifically impossible and that people are lying about who they are.





Kaendar said:


> I never said that. I was quoting someone else. Go back and look.


Uhm, okay. cn


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

So the argument about continuing the species is moot at this point in human development then..?

And what about my question before that you have ignored twice and was serious and I believe legitimate... What is your beef with Bondage..? Cause I want to know exactly how that ties in to your argument about sexual orientation and choice, which if subconscious as you have said it most possibly is, is in my eyes then not a choice at all...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> The term "homophobe" is grossly abused.


i agree. bigot is more appropriate for you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> No way. Im not like you. These guys think they can sit there all day and push people around and cite ridiculous ideas and supposed "facts". They cant win everything because they dont know it all. They try to use unnecessarily big words to throw people and make them second guess themselves.





You know what I noticed? Before I admitted my views were wrong and made the decision to change them, my thought process was horrible and my speling was crap (I've improved a little). Just recently I went looking through a couple of my old threads and had a good laugh at myself. I hope someday you'll be able to look back and laugh at yourself. Until then, I'll be happy to laugh at you to take your place.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Uhm, okay. cn


Is there a point there cn?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> So the argument about continuing the species is moot at this point in human development then..?
> 
> And what about my question before that you have ignored twice and was serious and I believe legitimate... What is your beef with Bondage..? Cause I want to know exactly how that ties in to your argument about sexual orientation and choice, which if subconscious as you have said it most possibly is, is in my eyes then not a choice at all...


If you like bondage.. lol.. then do you man. Its not my thing but I dont have anything against it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol.. that way none of you can use that as an argument. I think, on a scientific level, that homosexuality is sort of an emotional disorder.





Kaendar said:


> Im wondering.. can anyone tell me why they think ppl are born gay? I find that most ppl use that argument when faced with the "being gay is a choice" deal, but I just told you its not a choice, but a disorder, that doesnt come at birth.





Kaendar said:


> No dick sucking crossed my mind. But every human has only 2 choices. There are women, and there are men. You can be with either one, which is right for me? Well, im pretty sure all my life im a boy so naturally im gonna like girls. For girls its the opposite. The fact that some kids have feelings of attraction towards the same sex means that at some point in there childhood something happened for that to be that way.





Kaendar said:


> "I am not against gay marriage...
> 
> I am against homosexuals trying to pretend homosexuality is "normal" in public. They may be normal people in most other aspects of their lives but men having sex with men and women having sex with woman is ABNORMAL behavior. The MAJORITY of heterosexual humans even see it as immoral.
> 
> ...





BustinScales510 said:


> You said you thought homosexuality was immoral and abnormal, dont try to act like thats not what this is about. You are the one thats not showing respect. Just because you dont like something doesnt mean it is scientifically impossible and that people are lying about who they are.





Kaendar said:


> Is there a point there cn?


Yes. cn ...


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You know what I noticed? Before I admitted my views were wrong and made the decision to change them, my thought process was horrible and my speling was crap (I've improved a little). Just recently I went looking through a couple of my old threads and had a good laugh at myself. I hope someday you'll be able to look back and laugh at yourself. Until then, I'll be happy to laugh at you to take your place.


I read thru them too, and I saw that you got bullied out of your beliefs by a bunch of internet low lifes. Thats nothing to be proud of.


----------



## missnu (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> No way. Im not like you. These guys think they can sit there all day and push people around and cite ridiculous ideas and supposed "facts". They cant win everything because they dont know it all. They try to use unnecessarily big words to throw people and make them second guess themselves.


We use big words because we know them...not to intimidate you...we are well read, you can tell by our wording and mannerisms... just as we can tell yours...
"We" don't have to know it all.....We only have to make you see that you don't...I don't know everything, but I do know that you have an unnatural dislike for people that are gay or at all different from yourself...
Do you think a woman should be held responsible for her husband's crimes? the bible states that she is...
Do you think a woman should stay with a man that beats her unmercilessly? the bible says she should...

Oh the B-I-B-L-E yes that's the book for me... lol... Just hop on the homo rainbow and get it over with...

You think it is wrong because you were taught it is wrong, and as of yet have still been powerless to see past these narrow views..

And how are you not a hypocrite..."you never said being gay was wrong", but you did say that it was a choice people made that was wrong that is supported by us lawless barbarians that are devoid of "morals"... 
My personal morals and values say plain and simple that people are free to live their lives and that I am nobody to judge someone else. Then again I have no morals...


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Yes. cn ...


And that point is... ?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it not obvious? Neer is showing us his ability to quote posts. Duh..


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar why do you care really? Insecure with yourself? I sense some latent homosexuality from you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Is it not obvious? Neer is showing us his ability to quote posts. Duh..


Well that's certainly one explanation. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I read thru them too, and I saw that you got bullied out of your beliefs by a bunch of internet low lifes. Thats nothing to be proud of.


Bullied? I bet you feel like you're getting bullied now right? You need to open your eyes.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

missnu said:


> We use big words because we know them...not to intimidate you...we are well read, you can tell by our wording and mannerisms... just as we can tell yours...
> "We" don't have to know it all.....We only have to make you see that you don't...I don't know everything, but I do know that you have an unnatural dislike for people that are gay or at all different from yourself...
> Do you think a woman should be held responsible for her husband's crimes? the bible states that she is...
> Do you think a woman should stay with a man that beats her unmercilessly? the bible says she should...
> ...


1. Nobody has said anything about the Bible in this thread. 
2. No I didnt say it was wrong, once again, if you go back and look, I was quoting someone else.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Bullied? I bet you feel like you're getting bullied now right? You need to open your eyes.


Open my eyes to who? Some fuckin strangers that stay on the internet all day? No, I live an actual life. If I were to stop and consider what somebody has to say it sure isnt going be a faceless troll on an internet forum. Thats called gumption. Get some.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> 1. Nobody has said anything about the Bible in this thread.
> 2. No I didnt say it was wrong, once again, if you go back and look, I was quoting someone else.


What was your point in quoting somebody?


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Open my eyes to who? Some fuckin strangers that stay on the internet all day? No, I live an actual life. If I were to stop and consider what somebody has to say it sure isnt going be a faceless troll on an internet forum. Thats called gumption. Get some.


16 pages of you bashing gay people and you're going to tell me you don't sit on the internet all day?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> There is much debate about this subject. Some people think gay people are born like that, and others believe its a choice. For the people like me that believe its a choice, we often get the "why would I want to be gay and have to suffer? You think I like dealing with this?" Well, I wouldnt think so but you obviously do. I think homosexuality is just another way your brain subconsciously deals with some sort of conflict you have emotionally. Some people bite their nails, some people like bondage and dominatrix, some people are swingers, some people drink themselves to death, and others turn to hardcore drugs. I dont think people actually wake up and say "hey, I think I wanna be gay!". Of course not. Its not a conscious decision but I dont think people were born that way.


The thing is you see here you use Bondage in the same sentence as Alcoholism and Hardcore drugs as a way that some people deal with some sort of emotional conflict... It just appears that you are equating it with actual serious problems as a coping mechanism... (and it was the one thing in the post that really stood out to me, for whatever reason...)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You know what I noticed? Before I admitted my views were wrong and made the decision to change them, my thought process was horrible and my speling was crap (I've improved a little). Just recently I went looking through a couple of my old threads and had a good laugh at myself. I hope someday you'll be able to look back and laugh at yourself. Until then, I'll be happy to laugh at you to take your place.


i used to try to defend the anti-gay crap when i was a few years younger than kendoll.

that kid has a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Open my eyes to who? Some fuckin strangers that stay on the internet all day? No, I live an actual life. If I were to stop and consider what somebody has to say it sure isnt going be a faceless troll on an internet forum. Thats called gumption. Get some.


So because they aren't right by you, their logic and points don't matter? So why should we listen to anything you have to say? 

But if you want a "real" person's opinion on the subject, go to your nearest gay bar and tell them all that they have a "disorder".


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Cut.Throat. said:


> Kaendar why do you care really? Insecure with yourself? I sense some latent homosexuality from you.


that's the other way my trap could have sprung.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> 1. Nobody has said anything about the Bible in this thread.
> 2. No I didnt say it was wrong, once again, if you go back and look, I was quoting someone else.


you quoted several religious-based quacks.

who's next, marcus bachmann?


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar please go to your local gay bar (pretty sure you've been stalking one for awhile anyway) and walk up to any gay guy and tell them they're gay because they have an "emotional disorder".

Please please please.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Cut.Throat. said:


> Kaendar please go to your local gay bar (pretty sure you've been stalking one for awhile anyway) and walk up to any gay guy and tell them they're gay because they have an "emotional disorder".
> 
> Please please please.


I predict a disorderly, emotional scene would follow. That could be interpreted ... hmmmmm ... cn


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I predict a disorderly, emotional scene would follow. That could be interpreted ... hmmmmm ... cn


Emotional when kaendar gets his face punched in? I agree.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

[h=1]Is homophobia associated with homosexual arousal?[/h]
The authors investigated the role of homosexual arousal in exclusively heterosexual men who admitted negative affect toward homosexual individuals. Participants consisted of a group of homophobic men (n = 35) and a group of nonhomophobic men (n = 29); they were assigned to groups on the basis of their scores on the Index of Homophobia (W. W. Hudson & W. A. Ricketts, 1980). The men were exposed to sexually explicit erotic stimuli consisting of heterosexual, male homosexual, and lesbian videotapes, and changes in penile circumference were monitored. They also completed an Aggression Questionnaire (A. H. Buss & M. Perry, 1992). Both groups exhibited increases in penile circumference to the heterosexual and female homosexual videos. *Only the homophobic men showed an increase in penile erection to male homosexual stimuli. The groups did not differ in aggression. Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies.*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8772014
​


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

does anyone else here have some amount of fear around people with mental disorders?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> does anyone else here have some amount of fear around people with mental disorders?


I'll admit I'm not crazy about them. cn


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

I was born with one particular syndrome that appears in 1 in just a little over a 1,000 births, that it affected the areas of my body that it did, puts me deeper still at about 1 in a million, that it was as fully developed as it was put's me in about 1 in 10 million... Which puts me in with roughly 700 other people in the world (using shortscale billion being 1,000 million and not longscale billion being 1 million, million)... and that is just for one particular genetic mutation... I am much more of an aberration by the worlds standards than gay people are...


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *Is homophobia associated with homosexual arousal?*
> 
> 
> The authors investigated the role of homosexual arousal in exclusively heterosexual men who admitted negative affect toward homosexual individuals. Participants consisted of a group of homophobic men (n = 35) and a group of nonhomophobic men (n = 29); they were assigned to groups on the basis of their scores on the Index of Homophobia (W. W. Hudson & W. A. Ricketts, 1980). The men were exposed to sexually explicit erotic stimuli consisting of heterosexual, male homosexual, and lesbian videotapes, and changes in penile circumference were monitored. They also completed an Aggression Questionnaire (A. H. Buss & M. Perry, 1992). Both groups exhibited increases in penile circumference to the heterosexual and female homosexual videos. *Only the homophobic men showed an increase in penile erection to male homosexual stimuli. The groups did not differ in aggression. Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies.*
> ...


Isnt that funny, and telling. That experiment has been conducted more than once I think. I saw something about it on TV.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What was your point in quoting somebody?


I was showing that people had opinions on homosexuality that werent religion or faith based.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Cut.Throat. said:


> 16 pages of you bashing gay people and you're going to tell me you don't sit on the internet all day?


I work all day. Sometimes while working I have time to check the net. And even at that im not on here all day.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I was showing that people had opinions on homosexuality that werent religion or faith based.


And some people are afraid of spiders. Seems you're afraid of gay people. Or admitting that you're gay. Either one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I was showing that people had opinions on homosexuality that werent religion or faith based.


fellas, we have fallen victim to a troll.

remember how the first four sources he cited were religious-based quacks?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So because they aren't right by you, their logic and points don't matter? So why should we listen to anything you have to say?
> 
> But if you want a "real" person's opinion on the subject, go to your nearest gay bar and tell them all that they have a "disorder".


Hep, even if im right without a doubt I still wouldnt expect a complete stranger to change his personal feelings about that issue just because I convinced him too. I wouldnt want anybody being that much of a pussy. Your views on life are what make you a strong person, and you should stand by them. I just find it funny that your so gullible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Hep, even if im right without a doubt I still wouldnt expect a complete stranger to change his personal feelings about that issue just because I convinced him too. I wouldnt want anybody being that much of a pussy. Your views on life are what make you a strong person, and you should stand by them. I just find it funny that your so gullible.


learn to spell.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fellas, we have fallen victim to a troll.
> 
> remember how the first four sources he cited were religious-based quacks?


I was completely unaware of their religious backgrounds.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> learn to spell.


Im not gonna take my time to spell everything perfectly on the internet. And fyi I was in the scripps spelling bee 3 consecutive years.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I was completely unaware of their religious backgrounds.


You then shouldn't have claimed that they weren't from religious people, It is on you to check your sources...


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Im not gonna take my time to spell everything perfectly on the internet. And fyi I was in the scripps spelling bee 3 consecutive years.


And I'm the Buddha.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Hep, even if im right without a doubt I still wouldnt expect a complete stranger to change his personal feelings about that issue just because I convinced him too. I wouldnt want anybody being that much of a pussy. Your views on life are what make you a strong person, and you should stand by them. I just find it funny that your so gullible.


Like I told you in the other thread, insults coming from you are nothing but a joke. You say you're strong but you're just ignorant and stubborn. 

Even if somebody is a stranger, it doesn't mean their points don't make sense.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Im not gonna take my time to spell everything perfectly on the internet. And fyi I was in the scripps spelling bee 3 consecutive years.


I read a post below while scrolling up that said something like "and I'm the buddha"... Now that post makes sense..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I was completely unaware of their religious backgrounds.


you're welcome for the education. it was completely obvious to me that they would not be allowed to practice unless by cloaking themselves in religion.

but what do i know? i only have a wife to talk APA and mental disorders with all day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Im not gonna take my time to spell everything perfectly on the internet. And fyi I was in the scripps spelling bee 3 consecutive years.


epic troll.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Cut.Throat. said:


> And I'm the Buddha.


and i'm marie of romania.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and i'm marie of romania.


And I'm kaendar who has a black friend, hispanic family, an open relationship, and respects gay people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And I'm kaendar who has a black friend, hispanic family, an open relationship, and respects gay people.


epic troll?


----------



## marc88101 (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and i'm marie of romania.


Hi Marie........


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And I'm kaendar who has a black friend, hispanic family, an open relationship, and respects gay people.


You seem to have some things confused. Im Kaendar who is black and native american. I dont have a hispanic family, my baby mama does and some of them live with us. and yes I do respect gay people. I have quite a few gay friends and lots of gay customers. Actually about 40% of my customers are Gay and Lesbian. I dont discriminate against people unless they are racist or possess some other form of ignorance.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> You seem to have some things confused. Im Kaendar who is black and native american. I dont have a hispanic family, my baby mama does and some of them live with us. and yes I do respect gay people. I have quite a few gay friends and lots of gay customers. Actually about 40% of my customers are Gay and Lesbian. I dont discriminate against people unless they are racist or possess some other form of ignorance.


Bull fucking shit.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Cut.Throat. said:


> Bull fucking shit.


I could easily provide facts to support my claim, but im not trying to give up too much personal info.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I could easily provide facts to support my claim, but im not trying to give up too much personal info.


is that why you invited people to your facebook group in that other thread?

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/538900-la-area-patients-facebook-group.html

or looked for a dealer in this thread?

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/538626-la-area-farmers-good-ounce.html

or tried finding clones in this thread?

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/538254-any-la-area-ppl-have.html

dude, how many lies do i have to catch you in the middle of?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Whether or not homosexuality is a choice, gay people are human beings and should be treated as such. Anybody that wants to physically hurt or impede on anybodies god given rights just because of their lifestyle (as long as its not hurting anybody) is garbage in my opinion.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> is that why you invited people to your facebook group in that other thread?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/538900-la-area-patients-facebook-group.html


That group doesnt require me to accept any personal friend requests or give anybody any details into my personal life.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Whether or not homosexuality is a choice, gay people are human beings and should be treated as such. Anybody that wants to physically hurt or impede on anybodies god given rights just because of their lifestyle (as long as its not hurting anybody) is garbage in my opinion.


I believe your religious lifestyle hurts people. Does that mean i can physically hurt you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Whether or not homosexuality is a choice, gay people are human beings and should be treated as such. Anybody that wants to physically hurt or impede on anybodies god given rights just because of their lifestyle (as long as its not hurting anybody) is garbage in my opinion.


you realize that by claiming gays have a mental disorder you are assigning them inferior status, which is harmful, right?

or are you too blind to see that?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Whether or not homosexuality is a choice, gay people are human beings and should be treated as such. Anybody that wants to physically hurt or impede on anybodies god given rights just because of their lifestyle (as long as its not hurting anybody) is garbage in my opinion.


Then why does it seem so important to you that being gay is a choice?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you realize that by claiming gays have a mental disorder you are assigning them inferior status, which is harmful, right?
> 
> or are you too blind to see that?


Maybe to you, but then you must have something against people with disorders. What a bigot. I have ADD and OCD. I know plenty of people with disorders. I dont think people consider people with disorders to be inferior. Thats actually illegal in some ways like when it comes to hiring and housing applications.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Then why does it seem so important to you that being gay is a choice?


Its just a curiosity. Just like I want to know if aliens exist.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Maybe to you, but then you must have something against people with disorders. What a bigot. I have ADD and OCD. I know plenty of people with disorders. I dont think people consider people with disorders to be inferior. Thats actually illegal in some ways like when it comes to hiring and housing applications.


You are mentally unstable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Maybe to you, but then you must have something against people with disorders. What a bigot. I have ADD and OCD. I know plenty of people with disorders. I dont think people consider people with disorders to be inferior. Thats actually illegal in some ways like when it comes to hiring and housing applications.


ADD and OCD carry actual behavioral consequences.

what behavioral consequences does being gay carry? impeccable fabric selection?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Its just a curiosity. Just like I want to know if aliens exist.


Yet instead of responding to a serious response to your post (#9), you went off on a C&P tirade of religious propaganda. This isn't the behavior of someone that is honestly asking this as a question and wanting answers but of one that has an agenda.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ADD and OCD carry actual behavioral consequences.
> 
> what behavioral consequences does being gay carry? impeccable fabric selection?


You can get that from several avenues of study without being gay...


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ADD and OCD carry actual behavioral consequences.
> 
> what behavioral consequences does being gay carry? impeccable fabric selection?


Dude you are the one that said people with disorders are inferior.. not me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Dude you are the one that said people with disorders are inferior.. not me.


i said you are assigning them inferior status. which you are. people with mental disorders are treated differently, like it or not. do they give mentally retarded people concealed carry permits?

so tell me, what behavioral consequences does the "mental disorder" of homosexuality carry?


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

It's pretty obvious kaendar made this thread to justify him coming out of the closet. He was just looking for people to disagree with him so he feels better about realizing he is gay.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Maybe to you, but then you must have something against people with disorders. What a bigot. I have ADD and OCD. I know plenty of people with disorders. I dont think people consider people with disorders to be inferior. Thats actually illegal in some ways like when it comes to hiring and housing applications.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i said you are assigning them inferior status. which you are. people with mental disorders are treated differently, like it or not. do they give mentally retarded people concealed carry permits?
> 
> so tell me, what behavioral consequences does the "mental disorder" of homosexuality carry?


The homo erotic activities you described earlier in the thread.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> The homo erotic activities you described earlier in the thread.


Just because you get a boner thinking about gay guys doesn't mean it's wrong being gay.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> The homo erotic activities you described earlier in the thread.


so, having sex for pleasure rather than reproduction is a symptom of a mental disorder?

well, since you masturbate, you are suffering from a mental disorder.

when my wife sucks my cock, that is a symptom of her mental disorder.

thank you for letting us know that we all have mental disorders, minus rick santorum.

you fucking douche.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2012)

<<<loves "homo erotic" activities
and on that note i'm going to bed w mrs sunnyboy 
take care Kaendar (sounds alot like GAYDAR dontcha think?)


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, having sex for pleasure rather than reproduction is a symptom of a mental disorder?
> 
> well, since you masturbate, you are suffering from a mental disorder.
> 
> ...


You have a fucking bad habit of taking something someone says, twisting it and blowing it up to somehow support your argument. You know im not saying everybody has disorders.. good job making yourself look like a douche. I think you are the one that hates gays, thats why your trying so hard to attack me because im saying they dont make a conscious choice to be gay..


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> You have a fucking bad habit of taking something someone says, twisting it and blowing it up to somehow support your argument. You know im not saying everybody has disorders.. good job making yourself look like a douche. I think you are the one that hates gays, thats why your trying so hard to attack me because im saying they dont make a conscious choice to be gay..


You're the only douche here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> You have a fucking bad habit of taking something someone says, twisting it and blowing it up to somehow support your argument. You know im not saying everybody has disorders.. good job making yourself look like a douche. I think you are the one that hates gays, thats why your trying so hard to attack me because im saying they dont make a conscious choice to be gay..


Your post lacks sense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I think you are the one that hates gays, thats why your trying so hard to attack me


so you're gay.

was it that hard to come out?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> You have a fucking bad habit of taking something someone says, twisting it and blowing it up to somehow support your argument. You know im not saying everybody has disorders.. good job making yourself look like a douche. I think you are the one that hates gays, thats why your trying so hard to attack me because im saying they dont make a conscious choice to be gay..


A little reminder for you K...



Kaendar said:


> Im wondering.. can anyone tell me why they think ppl are born gay? I find that most ppl use that argument when faced with the "being gay is a choice" deal, but I just told you its not a choice, but a disorder, that doesnt come at birth.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> You have a fucking bad habit of taking something someone says, twisting it and blowing it up to somehow support your argument. You know im not saying everybody has disorders.. good job making yourself look like a douche. I think you are the one that hates gays, thats why your trying so hard to attack me because im saying they dont make a conscious choice to be gay..


Dude, you never told us if you banged your baby momma's momma. You know, suegra


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

@ Kaendar, what about homosexuality defines it as a disorder?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @ Kaendar, what about homosexuality defines it as a disorder?


go back and read the thread


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2012)

@ This thread....


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> A little reminder for you K...


????????????????? the point is?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> go back and read the thread


I'd appreciate it if you just tell me directly, I don't really have the time to read 23 pages right now. Just seems easier, for times' sake.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> ????????????????? the point is?


Is she hot? Just post a pic of that bitch.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd appreciate it if you just tell me directly, I don't really have the time to read 23 pages right now. Just seems easier, for times' sake.


I dont have time to provide all the links for you again.. but i guess a short summary would be that homosexual feelings is an anomaly in sexual development that can be brought on by environmental factors during childhood. Its not a conscious choice, but its not permanently in you either. Unless you had a really fucked up childhood


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> ????????????????? the point is?


Looking back and Re-reading K I will say that I misread a portion of a post and have no point to make on that matter...


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I dont have time to provide all the links for you again.. but i guess a short summary would be that homosexual feelings is an anomaly in sexual development that can be brought on by environmental factors during childhood. Its not a conscious choice, but its not permanently in you either. Unless you had a really fucked up childhood


Pray the gay away? You disgust me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I dont have time to provide all the links for you again.. but i guess a short summary would be that homosexual feelings is an anomaly in sexual development that can be brought on by environmental factors during childhood. Its not a conscious choice, but its not permanently in you either. Unless you had a really fucked up childhood


*Psychology* was one of the first disciplines to study *homosexuality* as a discrete phenomenon. Prior to and throughout most of the 20th century, common standard psychology viewed homosexuality in terms of pathological models as a mental illness. That classification began to be subjected to critical scrutiny in the research, *which consistently failed to produce any empirical or scientific basis for regarding homosexuality as a disorder or abnormality*. As a result of such accumulated research, professionals in medicine, mental health, and the behavioral and social sciences, opposing the classification of homosexuality as a mental disorder, claimed *the conclusion that it was inaccurate*, and that the DSM classification reflected untested assumptions that were based on once-prevalent social norms and clinical impressions from unrepresentative samples which consisted of patients seeking therapy and individuals whose conduct brought them into the criminal justice system.[SUP][1]
[/SUP]
Since the 1970s, the consensus of the behavioral and social sciences and the health and mental health professions globally is that *homosexuality is a normal variation of human sexual orientation*, while there remain those who maintain that it is a disorder.[SUP][2][/SUP] *In 1973, the American Psychiatric Association declassified homosexuality as a mental disorder.* The American Psychological Association Council of Representatives followed in 1975.[SUP][3][/SUP] Thereafter other major mental health organizations followed and it was finally declassified by the World Health Organization in 1990. Consequently, while some still believe homosexuality is a mental disorder, the current research and clinical literature demonstrate that same-sex sexual and romantic attractions, feelings, and behaviors are normal and positive variations of human sexuality, reflecting the official positions of the American Psychiatric Association and the American Psychological Association.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_and_psychology


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *Psychology* was one of the first disciplines to study *homosexuality* as a discrete phenomenon. Prior to and throughout most of the 20th century, common standard psychology viewed homosexuality in terms of pathological models as a mental illness. That classification began to be subjected to critical scrutiny in the research, *which consistently failed to produce any empirical or scientific basis for regarding homosexuality as a disorder or abnormality*. As a result of such accumulated research, professionals in medicine, mental health, and the behavioral and social sciences, opposing the classification of homosexuality as a mental disorder, claimed *the conclusion that it was inaccurate*, and that the DSM classification reflected untested assumptions that were based on once-prevalent social norms and clinical impressions from unrepresentative samples which consisted of patients seeking therapy and individuals whose conduct brought them into the criminal justice system.[SUP][1]
> [/SUP]
> Since the 1970s, the consensus of the behavioral and social sciences and the health and mental health professions globally is that *homosexuality is a normal variation of human sexual orientation*, while there remain those who maintain that it is a disorder.[SUP][2][/SUP] *In 1973, the American Psychiatric Association declassified homosexuality as a mental disorder.* The American Psychological Association Council of Representatives followed in 1975.[SUP][3][/SUP] Thereafter other major mental health organizations followed and it was finally declassified by the World Health Organization in 1990. Consequently, while some still believe homosexuality is a mental disorder, the current research and clinical literature demonstrate that same-sex sexual and romantic attractions, feelings, and behaviors are normal and positive variations of human sexuality, reflecting the official positions of the American Psychiatric Association and the American Psychological Association.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_and_psychology


The APA has no credibility man, they can be bought out. Thats why after 3 years of classifying homosexuality as a disorder, politics swooped in and changed that shit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> The APA has no credibility man, they can be bought out. Thats why after 3 years of classifying homosexuality as a disorder, politics swooped in and changed that shit.


What about WHO? Anyone who disagrees with you has no credibility or is bought..

Kaendar, where is your evidence for this? Are you going to adopt CWE's playbook and make unsubstantiated claims as if they were fact without providing any proof? 

You have a choice right now, you can look at the direct evidence I just provided you with and acknowledge and accept it, it is the truth. At this time, it doesn't matter what you believe is the truth or what you want to be the truth. This IS the truth. Make the choice to be a better person, to be intellectually honest with yourself. I can guarantee you it will be a sign of strength and you will feel better knowing you're not lying to yourself. You become a stronger person acknowledging your mistakes, conversely the longer you go holding on to unfounded beliefs the less of the truth you ever get to see.

Make the right choice, man...


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I dont have time to provide all the links for you again.. but i guess a short summary would be that homosexual feelings is an anomaly in sexual development that can be brought on by environmental factors during childhood. Its not a conscious choice, but its not permanently in you either. Unless you had a really fucked up childhood


That still doesnt explain gay people that came from supportive families that had otherwise unremarkable childhoods. If everyone that was gay fit the template that you are talking about with the trauma and all that then I could understand how you could arrive at that conclusion. But it seems you dont want to factor in any sort of deviations from your very unsupported theory. Especially where you say the more traumatic the childhood..the longer youre gay. I know it seems like everyone piled on you but you have to think of how wacky that sounds.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> That still doesnt explain gay people that came from supportive families that had otherwise unremarkable childhoods. If everyone that was gay fit the template that you are talking about with the trauma and all that then I could understand how you could arrive at that conclusion. But it seems you dont want to factor in any sort of deviations from your very unsupported theory. Especially where you say the more traumatic the childhood..the longer youre gay. I know it seems like everyone piled on you but you have to think of how wacky that sounds.


The environmental factors didnt have to be negative necessarily. Its been shown that boys that have over involved mothers come out more feminine.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2012)

It has been shown? I doubt that. Youre still avoiding the question though of gay people that had normal childhoods, how do you account for that?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> The environmental factors didnt have to be negative necessarily. Its been shown that boys that have over involved mothers come out more feminine.


..dude, source? Where has it been shown? When was this study conducted?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> It has been shown? I doubt that. Youre still avoiding the question though of gay people that had normal childhoods, how do you account for that?


I just did. And "normal childhood" is extremely subjective


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> ..dude, source? Where has it been shown? When was this study conducted?


Consequences of overbearing mothers. 


Impeding the boy&#8217;s natural gravitation towards things that boys love to do, (i.e. rough sports and aggressive play)
By constantly scolding, condemning, yelling and screaming at him. This commonly used tactic erodes a boy&#8217;s self-confidence
By being a domineering or overbearing mother. These single moms not only bruise their son&#8217;s male ego, but they mutilate his male identity and condition him to be a cowardly passive male
Constantly seeing his mother crying or throwing temper tantrums. When a boy sees these seemingly harmless emotional outbursts, he becomes conditioned to respond to the issues and pressures of life in the same manner as his mom.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Consequences of overbearing mothers.
> 
> 
> Impeding the boy&#8217;s natural gravitation towards things that boys love to do, (i.e. rough sports and aggressive play)
> ...


Yeah, I've heard the claims, a claim isn't evidence of anything. 

Where is the evidence that back the claims up? 

Because check this out, it does a pretty good job at refuting all of that;

[youtube]yMLZO-sObzQ[/youtube]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2012)

Forget it, not being wrong is so important to you I dont think anything could pierce through the intellectual ghetto youve built inside your head


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Consequences of overbearing mothers.
> 
> 
> Impeding the boy&#8217;s natural gravitation towards things that boys love to do, (i.e. rough sports and aggressive play)
> ...


Unbelievably sexist, not to mention.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Unbelievably sexist, not to mention.


How can you possibly twist that to say its sexist. And btw that came from a study done in Georgia.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Consequences of overbearing mothers.
> 
> 
> Impeding the boys natural gravitation towards things that boys love to do, (i.e. rough sports and aggressive play)
> ...





Kaendar said:


> How can you possibly twist that to say its sexist. And btw that came from a study done in Georgia.


-point 2 assumes all mothers do is scold, condemn, yell and scream at their sons which erodes their self confidence. This is an arbitrary line that's completely undefined. What is 'too much yelling'? What's 'just enough'? How can you quantify that?

-'domineering or overbearing' - my mother wasn't like that, just like many other mothers aren't like that. Another false accusation attempting to generalize all mothers as something they're not

-'constantly crying or throwing temper tantrums' - seriously? That's all women do, from sun up to sun down, bitch, moan and complain about everything...


You're severely misinformed about homosexuality, even in light of the facts you bury your head in the sand and dismiss them, while simultaneously making unsubstantiated claims and fail to cite any sources. "A study in Georgia" OK! Guess that proves it! 

I'm done wasting any more of my time on this with you. Have a good one..


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

And for the icing on my cake, heres screenshots of a PDF I downloaded of a study done at Colombia University.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> -point 2 assumes all mothers do is scold, condemn, yell and scream at their sons which erodes their self confidence. This is an arbitrary line that's completely undefined. What is 'too much yelling'? What's 'just enough'? How can you quantify that?
> 
> -'domineering or overbearing' - my mother wasn't like that, just like many other mothers aren't like that. Another false accusation attempting to generalize all mothers as something they're not
> 
> ...


It was a study done on single moms and their sons.


----------



## Meraxes (Jun 24, 2012)

studies, studies, studies History- of passive cowards that is.... 1) Alexander the great- conquered the known world..... homosexual tendancies 2) Juliius Ceasar and probably about half of his army 3) the 300 at the Battle of Thermopoli- had sex with eachother to form a greater bond in battle thats just a few... homosexuality has been common and was accepted as completely normal human behavior up until the birth of what?.... you got it- christianity. Stay out of peoples bedrooms


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I dont have time to provide all the links for you again.. but i guess a short summary would be that homosexual feelings is an anomaly in sexual development that can be brought on by environmental factors during childhood. Its not a conscious choice, but its not permanently in you either. Unless you had a really fucked up childhood


epic trolling.

"homosexual feelings is an anomaly"

repeat that a few times and see what you sound like.

omfglol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 24, 2012)

The more i read what Kaendar has to say... the more i want to punch him in the face.


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> The more i read what Kaendar has to say... the more i want to punch him in the face.



Well, that's a choice. Nothing like a Cowboy Kiss in the teeth.


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Homophobia. I never understood that, until recently. Fear OF gays? Oh no. It's about the fear we are gay, right? Homophobes go to great lengths to distance themselves.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Do you think anyone who believes homosexuality is wrong is a "homophobe"?


Do you think anyone believes you aren't a douche?


----------



## jessy koons (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats why I purposely left out any religious anything in the post lol.. that way none of you can use that as an argument. I think, on a scientific level, that homosexuality is sort of an emotional disorder.


Dr. K, could you enlighten us regarding the evidence you use to diagnose the homosexual emotional disorder from a scientific point of view?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Doer said:


> Homophobia. I never understood that, until recently. Fear OF gays? Oh no. It's about the fear we are gay, right? Homophobes go to great lengths to distance themselves.


The biggest homophobe I know does not begrudge gay people any rights or privileges, or want to effect their life's in any way. He is more than happy to live and let live, yet he is deeply scared of homosexuals. Sometimes it's actual phobia and not hatred, although you nailed the true motivation behind it, fear of being seen as gay. As long as he is not seen as gay, my friend is fine with homosexuality. Unfortunately he feels that associating with or defending gay people will make him look gay, so he is irrationally opposed to it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Homosexuals are often very angry people. There seems to be a hostility towards Christians. Would that make those homosexuals who are anti-Christian "Christophobes"?


You are comparing a sexual preference with an ideology designed to provide answers. Can you explain the criteria you are comparing between these two terms?


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Homosexuals are often very angry people. There seems to be a hostility towards Christians. Would that make those homosexuals who are anti-Christian "Christophobes"?


You must not live near San Francisco or another mecca. So perhaps you are just turning the phase, but I don't get it. 

"Angry" people? No. Not at all. "Hostility?" No. You are mixed up about who shows hostility. I see "God hates gays." But, never "Gays hate Christians." 

You just made that up?


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I'm reasoning. If Christians who oppose homosexuality are referred to as "homophobes", wouldn't it be logical to refer to those homosexuals that oppose Christianity as "Christophobes"?


It's a comical tap dance around your homophobia, perhaps?


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I'm reasoning. If Christians who oppose homosexuality are referred to as "homophobes", wouldn't it be logical to refer to those homosexuals that oppose Christianity as "Christophobes"?


Come on. Reasonable discussion please. You are proposing logic puzzles that assume facts not in evidence. 

You oppose Gay, right? You are homophobe, correct?


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Homosexuals are often very angry people. There seems to be a hostility towards Christians. Would that make those homosexuals who are anti-Christian "Christophobes"?


I spent 4 years in the vicinity of Palm Springs, CA. It has a huge concentration of gay people. I met many, and they were rarely angry. For people that are treated like second class citizens, they're actually much friendlier than I would be under the same circumstances. Hell, even the ones I met in the Marines were quite friendly. The only people that make them mad are closed minded folks that tell them their activity is an "abomination", for no valid reason. I also don't think you know what a "phobia" is. It's an irrational fear of or aversion to something. Having an aversion to a group of people that actively supports a dogma that says homosexuals are sinners because of their harmless preference, is totally rational. I wouldn't want anything to do with a group that believes in a book that preaches intolerance of my harmless activities either.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I'm reasoning. If Christians who oppose homosexuality are referred to as "homophobes", wouldn't it be logical to refer to those homosexuals that oppose Christianity as "Christophobes"?



People who have an irrational fear or objection to homosexuals are homophobes, religious affiliation is irrelevant, until the homophobes make it relevant by evoking it's ideology in defense. The key concept here is irrationality, not opposition. If someone can list a rational opposition to homosexuality, then they aren't homophobic. For example, if someone says gay sex is disgusting, they are not being homophobic, they are being genuine. 

So they only people you could list as "Christophobes" would be those whom you could demonstrate oppose Christianity due to irrational feelings or reasoning. Care to do so?




> Phobias Defined
> 
> According to the American Psychiatric Association, a phobia is an irrational and excessive fear of an object or situation. In most cases, the phobia involves a sense of endangerment or a fear of harm.


http://psychology.about.com/od/phobias/f/dis_phobiadef.htm


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I dont have time to provide all the links for you again.. but i guess a short summary would be that homosexual feelings is an anomaly in sexual development that can be brought on by environmental factors during childhood. Its not a conscious choice,* but its not permanently in you either.* Unless you had a really fucked up childhood


REALLY??? that's news to this lesbian. do enlighten me on how i can change who i am. no no nevermind. i love being me and wouldn't change who i am for anything. maybe one day you will be happy just being yourself as well


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Poor thing.


No one but a douche would come onto a weed website and make all of his first posts demonstrating his anti-gay agenda.


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I asked a reasonable question and you can't answer it so you now want to demonize me by trying to call me a "homophobe" for simply asking a reasonable question that you don't want to answer because it exposes your hypocrisy.


Not calling, asking.

Now I'm calling you a bonehead, bonehead. See the difference?


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> If people who disagree with homosexuality are "homophobes". Are people who disagree with Christianity "Christophobes"?


Like I just told you, you're misusing the "phobia" suffix. It does not mean what you are attaching to it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I disagree with your faulty premise.


Well unless you can explain and demonstrate why you disagree with me personally, I guess you also disagree with the opinion of psychology, the very discipline which coined the term 'phobia', which means you stand alone on an irrational position, making you a hypocrite as well as a homophobe.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> This site doesn't believe in freedom of speech? I've never been around fascists who smoke weed. Fascinating.


Calling you a douche is not censorship, it's accurate characterization, which is all a cowardice sock-puppet deserves.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I disagree with your faulty premise. You can spew all the ignorance and hate your little heart desires and it will still not change your faulty premise.



And you can repeat yourself and duck behind strawmen all you want, but it wont change the fact that you are unable to explain why my premise is faulty.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> This site doesn't believe in freedom of speech? I've never been around fascists who smoke weed. Fascinating.


No one is denying your right to be a douche. Who is trying to limit your speech? You appear to be a douche AND an idiot.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Okay. So I'm not a "homophobe".


Do you have an irrational fear or aversion to homosexuals? If not, then no.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Okay. Who determines what is a "rational opposition"?


Rational opposition is based on logic. For example, if you want to leave your house, it's rational to leave by the front door, irrational to leave by the 3rd story window. The choice to leave by the door rather than the window is based on the logic that gravity will kill you.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I never used the word "censorship" in any post. Try again.


You accused people of suppressing your free speech. Seriously buy a dictionary and thesaurus set. You are in terrible need of one.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You stated that no one who visits this site should disagree with homosexuality. Are you a Nazi?


I did not see him say this, can you provide a quote?


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You stated that no one who visits this site should disagree with homosexuality. Are you a Nazi?


I don't think you know what the Nazi's were about either, clearly...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Homosexuals are often very angry people.


^This is one of the dumbest things ive ever heard anyone say. You are fucking stupid if you think this is fact. The ignorance of the human animal astounds me sometimes, the sentence above is a great example of how some people... are really fucking stupid. 

List of the retards:
Keandar
Chief
Neal

You may take offense, but if you do, i think it wise to ask yourself why.


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Okay. Who determines what is a "rational opposition"?


But, why do you think you can apprear with your nasty ass visions and claim free speech? To bandy terms like censorship is impacting our free speech. You, like the fascists, you conjure, can dish it out but can't take it.

You did not come prepared into arena of ideas. So you whine and cry foul, like a true bonehead.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Correct. A person may disagree without being demonized in the USA. At least it used to be like this in our country. Homosexuals are just going to have to get used to people disagreeing with them. Adults have to learn to live in a society where there are many different people with different beliefs. It's called "maturity".


Why do you disagree with homosexuality?


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Because I can.


Oh, so you're a troll then. Noted.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Correct. A person may disagree without being demonized in the USA. At least it used to be like this in our country. *Homosexuals are just going to have to get used to people disagreeing with them.* Adults have to learn to live in a society where there are many different people with different beliefs. It's called "maturity".


I agree with you on this one narrow point. It's okay to disagree with homosexuals, just like it's okay to disagree with people who eat at Applebees. So are you saying that if homosexuals accept that you disagree and find them disgusting, you have no further objections?


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> It's none of his business what topic I post on as a new visitor to this site. Talk about bigotry.


No, bigotry is not the right word here either. He just said you were a douche for making that your first post. He never said you weren't allowed to.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Okay. People who show up here to this site and disagree with you are "trolls". Got it. Next.


Nope, people that disagree "because I can" are trolls. People that wish to list their reason logically for the sake of discussion, are not. You fall into the former category. Had you fallen into the latter, I would not cal you a troll.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Okay. People who show up here to this site and disagree with you are "trolls". Got it. Next.



People who object to something 'because they can' are trolling for emotional response.





kpmarine said:


> Why do you disagree with homosexuality?





Neal N. Blowme said:


> Because I can.


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I disagree with your premise.


So what, bonehead? You disagree. Doesn't make us facist.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> So you think it's okay to call people nasty names for simply disagreeing. I think you're a bigot also then.


I am perfectly justified in my contempt, due to the fact that you hold reason so boldly in contempt yourself.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Nope. People who disagree are the same as you. We all disagree on many things. Your bigotry is showing.


Nope, you still seem to be failing to understand what a bigot is. I am no zealot for any cause. Except for the cause of rational discourse, which you have so far avoided stunningly.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Then we are a nation of trolls because we can all disagee with anyone on anything. Your bigotry is showing.


Can you offer a definition of bigotry?


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Of course you are. Bigots can always justify their hatred of others.


Hatred and contempt are vastly different. You have justified my feeling of you being beneath my consideration. I never said I disliked you particularly, that would be a waste of my emotions. Seriously, buy a friggin dictionary.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> So you kinda see yourself as above others simply because they disagree with you. Fascinating.



Question of the day...


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

And yet, you were very quick to label us all with the most hateful term you thought applied. Facist? I doubt you know what that even means.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> No one but a douche would come onto a weed website and make all of his first posts demonstrating his anti-gay agenda.





Neal N. Blowme said:


> Post #273. He said that anyone who fist visits this site should not say anything anti-homosexual.


So you're either a liar or fucking retarded and cannot parse the meaning of a clear sentence. Do you fist other sites? I bet you fist your boyfriend.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> No one but a douche would come onto a weed website and make all of his first posts demonstrating his anti-gay agenda.





Neal N. Blowme said:


> And there goes another one off the deep end. You need to get some new smoke. Mine is obviously better than yours.


Where in this post of mine do I tell you that you are not ALLOWED to post anti-gay shit or even that you 'shouldn't?' Pointing out your douchery for making it your very first post on a weed website says nothing about what you should, shouldn't, can or cannot do. This much is clear. You are an idiot, a troll and a sock puppet.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> The fact that this is a "weed site" has nothing to do with it. Explain how your mind made some kind of connection.


Of course it has something to do with why it makes you a douche. If you can't figure that out yourself, I don't think an explanation from me will help.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Seems like you're the only one with that idea since you're the only one who made the statement and no one else joined you in your thought process. Have you thought of finding a new strain?


Oh, my apologies, I concur with MP. You are, in fact, a douche. I thought the troll comments made that clear, sorry.


----------



## derekintn (Jun 24, 2012)

Who really cares people are people whether men like men women like women men like women women like men or if they wan't do do sheep as long as there partner is willing and that's what makes them happy who are we to say its right or wrong my brother is gay and i love him if he wasn't gay i wouldn't love him anymore or less with him we all could tell from a young age he was going to be gay my wife's best friend is gay and her family is holy rollers and tell her how wrong it is and caused her a lot of unnecessary pain she ever was with a man for a while trying to make them happy while she was not which is terrible people are people no matter who they lay with we as people should not judge other people thats one of the things wrong with this world DO WHAT MAKES YOU HAPPY no matter anyone else's opinion everybody just get high and love each other no matter our personal lives now i don't think that gay people should be all over each other in public but i also don't think straight people should either there is a time and place for everything. i guess what i am trying to say that who cares if they are born that way or if it is a decision thats who they are and we should accept them either way cause we are all just people!


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Hey, ma. Look at the bigots.


You sill clearly don't know the proper application of that word. I tried to have a real logical discourse with you, but you solidified your troll status instead. Had you simply laid out your reasoning for why you dislike homosexuals, this could have been avoided potentially. This is flaming, not bigotry, learn the difference.


----------



## jessy koons (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> If people who disagree with homosexuality are "homophobes". Are people who disagree with Christianity "Christophobes"?


People who are afraid of homosexuality are homophobes. Agreement has nothing to do with it.

People who disagree with christianity are intelligent. Does that clear it up a bit for you?


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Hey, ma. Look at the bigots.


It's you who are just name calling and casting dispersions, making broad and negative charaterizations. You can't povide content or discussion. You take offence when you can't defend your points. Who began calling names? Who is still calling names? Who is reduced to one-line, name calling, Nah-nahs?


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> People who are afraid of homosexuality are homophobes. Agreement has nothing to do with it.
> 
> People who disagree with christianity are intelligent. Does that clear it up a bit for you?


And if it helps you, I am afraid of Christianity. But, not too afraid to face the questions. Not so afraid I stoop to labels and name calling.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## jessy koons (Jun 24, 2012)

Doer said:


> And if it helps you, I am afraid of Christianity. But, not too afraid to face the questions. Not so afraid I stoop to labels and name calling.


I'm with you Doer, I'm a type A, First-Class christophobe. The crazy things that dedicated christians will say and do in the name of their Sky-fairy are fucking terrifying.


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't thow me in! Please Please. (right) I was born and raised in the brier patch.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Best thing to do is avoid responding to Cheif's sock puppet. Don't quote him, just let him say his retarded shit, if he's got nobody to reply to because nobody replies to him, watch how quick that account gets drowned out. 

I'd appreciate it


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You keep erecting these walls of lies. Where did I ever state I "disliked homosexuals"? I never did. I can't have a real logical discourse with a liar.


Well, what is your position on homo sex?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Y'all need to listen to the Bater on this one imo. cn


----------



## jessy koons (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> It tells me your reasoning is bigotry if you think just because a person is a Christian they are stupid.


I've read a few of your posts and it has become very clear to me that you *love* confrontation. If the comment that you are responding to isn't confrontational enough then you will make up some insult or resort to name calling.

I never said the christians are stupid. I said that people who disagree with them are intelligent. Christians could be of an average intellect or perhaps even hyper intelligent but your choice was to assume that I was calling them stupid. You accused me of dabbling in bigotry. This is a recurring theme in your posts, Mr Blowme. How fucking dull.


----------



## jessy koons (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Live and let live.


This is not a position on anything. It is an avoidance of thought, a sure sign of an incomplete mind.


----------



## jessy koons (Jun 24, 2012)

Goodbye Kneel.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> How do you know you have a "complete mind"?


Depends on what the definition of "is" is.


----------



## Doer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I've been called a troll, a sock puppet, and a homophobe, yet you see me as the only one calling names. One of us is confused.


Don't bring a thin skin. That's not the way it happened. We began to refer to these labels after you dropped the generalizations on us and referred to a certain tyranny in recent history and tarred us with that. You came out slugging when all we are doing is just being us. That is sometime you could have been prepared for. But, you were not.

We challenge beliefs, call down bullies, etc. It's quite well documented what to expect from us. You call the bull, you get the horns.

For that, I called you a bonehead. That's just me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Ohmigawd, you got Doer horny. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I'm reasoning. If Christians who oppose homosexuality are referred to as "homophobes", wouldn't it be logical to refer to those homosexuals that oppose Christianity as "Christophobes"?


spoken just like jack fate, a previous douchey member who i got banned.

fuck you sock puppet. go take it up the ass. that's what christ would have wanted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> LOL. You're nothing but a pissant coward mouthy punk.


pissant coward?

gee, that's the exact same thing jack fate used to say.

enjoy your upcoming ban, christian soldier.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Correct. A person may disagree without being demonized in the USA. At least it used to be like this in our country. Homosexuals are just going to have to get used to people disagreeing with them. Adults have to learn to live in a society where there are many different people with different beliefs. It's called "maturity".


i see.

so you're allowed to demonize gay people, but no one is allowed to call you a homophobe and hurt your poor little fragile feelings.

that's why you never last long, jack.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Post #273. He said that* anyone who fist visits* this site should not say anything anti-homosexual.


fist visits?

is that what you call it when your secret lover puts his fist in your christ hole?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> It's none of his business what topic I post on as a new visitor to this site. Talk about bigotry.


returning sock puppets are not "new visitors".


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You're a very sick individual. I pity you.


i remember how much you were enamored of this one, jack. remember? before i got you banned?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

lol and the chink in the troll armor is found.

Bravo, Buck.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Strange sick people around here.


So leave. ......


----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I was showing that people had opinions on homosexuality that werent religion or faith based.


You never showed anything that wasn't faith or religion based...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> It's sad when a nasty clique takes control of a forum.


why are you always talking about fist visits and getting nasty?


----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Hep, even if im right without a doubt I still wouldnt expect a complete stranger to change his personal feelings about that issue just because I convinced him too. I wouldnt want anybody being that much of a pussy. Your views on life are what make you a strong person, and you should stand by them. I just find it funny that your so gullible.


Throwing out incorrect information in light of correct information is what it means to achieve personal growth...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I was completely unaware of their religious backgrounds.



If you ever find anything that is so asinine as to support your skewed beliefs then there is a very good chance that you are looking at quackery...
The fact that you take something as fact with never checking the source...you really are kinda below me arguing with you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> How about anal sex? It's unsafe, unhealthy, and against nature. The anus is designed anatomically to expel only, not accept an object or penis.


an object or a penis, eh?

sounds like you've done some pretty hardcore experimenting.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Ecce homo. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> God bless America.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> You seem to have some things confused. Im Kaendar who is black and native american. I dont have a hispanic family, my baby mama does and some of them live with us. and yes I do respect gay people. I have quite a few gay friends and lots of gay customers. Actually about 40% of my customers are Gay and Lesbian. I dont discriminate against people unless they are racist or possess some other form of ignorance.



but their ignorance has to be more inflammatory than your own right? I mean because you have not made yourself very popular on here so far...You totally seem not to discriminate against people, unless they are gay, or asian, or muslim...and whatever other nonsense I am sure you will soon be spouting to try to get yourself out of this hole you have dug...but it is too late...the Jig is up...just admit you are an asshole and then make up a new screen name and then use it to be a little less douche-y dumb next time around.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Whether or not homosexuality is a choice, gay people are human beings and should be treated as such. Anybody that wants to physically hurt or impede on anybodies god given rights just because of their lifestyle (as long as its not hurting anybody) is garbage in my opinion.


You talk about waffling like it is so terrible when you accuse Hep of the same, and now here you go stepping off the iron..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Hey, I remember you two from high school. I never thought you two would ever find a job, but you proved me wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You don't play well with others, do you.


I play very well with people I like who have enjoyable company...I said new name, less douche-y...FAIL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

In the ass. cn


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

No, not a choice IMO..born gay


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> This site doesn't believe in freedom of speech? I've never been around fascists who smoke weed. Fascinating.


It does.... Otherwie yu would be long banned. Now I know why I can't be a mod.


----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd appreciate it if you just tell me directly, I don't really have the time to read 23 pages right now. Just seems easier, for times' sake.



Aww man he has switched his stance more than a one legged male prostitute.
He is against gays, not against gays...
It is wrong, not wrong? So on and so forth...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> So you admit you're not in favor of free speech?


Not with you.. Fuck no.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> So you admit you discriminate and you're a bigot. At least you're honest about it.


Sure why not?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Like I said, at least you're honest about your discrimination and bigotry and not like the hypocrites around here.


Who's being a hypocrite? Kaendar?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Today in SS&P ... an illustrated history. cn


----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Consequences of overbearing mothers.
> 
> 
> Impeding the boys natural gravitation towards things that boys love to do, (i.e. rough sports and aggressive play)
> ...


So now women are somehow lower as well...? WTF yo?
Crying doesn't make a man gay and plenty of people were not raised by single moms and still turn out gay and if seeing your parents behave a certain way then kids of gay people would always be gay...

I am a mom...I have sons... One of which is just starting to grow a little fuzz stash and get interested in titties...and I am overbearing, domineering and sometimes hysterical, I also spent a good bit of his early life parenting him singly....he used to wear make up for god's sakes, but once puberty hit it turned all that around...lol. 
Think of it this way we are all kind of female until boys hit puberty...because men and women both have estrogen in their bodies and we are all female in utero...so even boys that have boy parts aren't terribly male til those boy parts start working, and then testosterone begins being produced, thusly growing hair, causing more aggression, so on and so forth...


----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> How can you possibly twist that to say its sexist. And btw that came from a study done in Georgia.


How can you look at that and not see how it is sexist...oh wait..I already know why, and the rest of us do too...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> The hypocrites are those who disparage others for disagreeing with homosexuality.


How's that hypocrisy?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> The hypocrites are those who disparage others for disagreeing with homosexuality.




You can disagree with it, but why care? I don't give a fuck what 2 adults do behind closed doors..why do you? I think feet licking and banging fat chicks is weird and disgusting too..but It is none of my business what people do in their bedrooms.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

42 pages of debate on something that is meaningless....you could not get 42 pages on real problems like our defense budget or lobbyists.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Because people are free to think what they want in this nation.


How does that make them hypocrites?
They disagree with you.. but they have freedom of speech on their sides too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> The hypocrites are those who disparage others for disagreeing with homosexuality.


do you also disagree with clouds and cotton polyester fabrics?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you also disagree with clouds and cotton polyester fabrics?


I hate rabbit hair on my pancake. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> If someone disagrees with you and you call them a "homophobe" and a "bigot" because they believe homosexuality is wrong, then you are being a bigot. Can't you see that? It is perfectly within a person's right in the USA to believe homosexuality is wrong without being demonized over it.


It's perfectly right in the "USA" to believe homosexuality is fine and it's also fine to disagree with people like you.

And not everybody here lives in the USA.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Nope. I disagree with your mother, though. She should have gone through with the abortion.


Brush up on your insults.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Best thing to do is avoid responding to Cheif's sock puppet. Don't quote him, just let him say his retarded shit, if he's got nobody to reply to because nobody replies to him, watch how quick that account gets drowned out.
> 
> I'd appreciate it


Thats not my account dumbass, do an IP check.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> That's exactly what I said. So why do you and your pals call people names? Show a little tolerance.


I'm showing you how you're the hypocrite. You say we can't tell you you're wrong but you want to say we're wrong with thinking homosexuality is fine. 

Why do you call us names?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Nope. I disagree with your mother, though. She should have gone through with the abortion.


school's out for the summer, folks. don't even need a calendar, this is all the evidence we need.

in fact, i don't think i'll harvest this autumn by looking at any calendars or the ripeness of the buds. once fucktards like this guy go away, i'll know school is back in session and that means harvest time.

it's kind of like how native peoples used to plant: sow corn once the tulips die back. plant watermelon once the peonies die back. except in this case, we garden by sock puppet failtroll kids.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You can disagree with me, but you're wrong when you call me a bigot and a homophobe because I disagree with homosexuality. Seems you're having a hard time with discernment. Do you understand what "discernment" is?


how do you disagree with stuff that happens in nature?

do you disagree with canoes? coffee tables? chain link fences?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> So why did your mother forego the abortion when she obviously knew you were going to be a brain damaged fuckup?


*forgo 

they'll teach you the correct spelling of words in remedial 9th grade english next year, sport.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Death happens in nature, but I don't go around killing things. Moron.


does velcro really piss you off?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You can disagree with me, but you're wrong when you call me a bigot and a homophobe because I disagree with homosexuality. Seems you're having a hard time with discernment. Do you understand what "discernment" is?


That is being kicked out of the European particle physics community. cn


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


 i'm not really into men shaving their bodies other then a bit of manscaping, but if i were this guy, i'd look like an olympic hopeful trying out for the swim team..


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Next time, check it out before you jump the gun at trying to show everyone how utterly stupid you are.
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/forego


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You can disagree with me, but you're wrong when you call me a bigot and a homophobe because I disagree with homosexuality. Seems you're having a hard time with discernment. Do you understand what "discernment" is?


Bigot is true.. You're stuck in your own opinion an can't see that homosexuality is fine. 
I never called you a homophobe.
Yes I know what discernment is.. It's kind of like how you judged us as hypocrites when we're not. Your judgment is off.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm not really into men shaving their bodies other then a bit of manscaping, but if i were this guy, i'd look like an olympic hopeful trying out for the swim team..


I'm dead sure it drives the honeys wild though. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Next time, check it out before you jump the gun at trying to show everyone how utterly stupid you are.
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/forego


let's see how your failed insult sounds using forego instead of forgo, you blithering fucktard jesus fister.

"So why did your mother  precede, as in time or place​ the abortion when she obviously knew you were going to be a brain damaged fuckup?"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2012)

i love peonies


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

i have another guess for the sock puppet: anyone remember _*windsblow*_?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i love peonies


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Millions of people disagee with you about homosexuality. That does not make them bigots or homophobes.


Again, I never said anybody was a homophobe.
Some of those people might have points behind their decisions or maybe they just don't know better and can still learn that homosexuality is fine. You don't have a legitimate point behind your disagreement with homosexuals and you don't seem willing to change your views. You're a bigot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> There are 3 definitions of the "forego" in that link. Keep going. I'm having such fun with you.


one of them being the misspelling of forgo.

you're like a shitty shakespeare, except the language accommodates for your dumbassery instead of your genius. palin style.

now refudiate that.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't like the term "homophobe" it reminds me of "hater" another stupid ass term..it is fine not to like something or agree with it..as long as you don't feel they are sub human and discriminate against them.


----------



## heathen (Jun 24, 2012)

[h=1]Studies show that the more older brothers you have the more likely you are to be gay. 

Boys with big brothers more likely to be gay[/h]

Comments (0)
Share






Big brother: boys with older brothers are more likely to be gay

Boys with older brothers are more likely to be homosexual than those with sisters, younger brothers or no siblings at all, according to research.Gay men had more older brothers, on average, than straight men, a study has found.*For every older brother a man has, the chances of him being gay increases by 33 per cent*.

However, the researchers think their findings are linked to what happens in the womb, rather than the effects of growing up among older boys.For decades, academics have argued over nature versus nurture - whether individuals are born gay, or become gay because of where and how they grow up.Now Canadian psychologist Ray Blanchard says the answer depends on how many older brothers a man has.

He studied the family backgrounds of 302 gay men and the same number of straight men. All were white and none were twins, he told the journal New Scientist.The gay men, had, on average, 1.32 older brothers compared to heterosexual men, who had an average of0.96 older brothers. There was virtually no difference in numbers of other siblings - suggesting there is no truth in the theory that a lone boy with lots of sisters is more likely to grow up gay.Dr Blanchard, of the Centre of Addiction and Mental Health in Toronto, said he initially thought the idea that being gay was more likely if a man had older brothers seemed 'absurd, egregious pseudoscience'.

But his studies showed those with an average of 2.5 older brothers were twice as likely to be gay as those with no older brothers. Those with four older brothers were three times as likely.His research was backed up by John Manning at the University of Central Lancashire in Preston, who said: 'It's one of the few reliable correlates of homosexuality that I know of.'The exact cause of the link is unknown. But Dr Blanchard said a mother's body changes every time she gives birth to more than one son.

Second, third and subsequent unborn male babies in the womb are exposed to more testosterone - something which may go back to when younger siblings needed to be stronger to survive if food was scarce.There are also higher levels of antibodies in the womb for subsequent sons which could affect the orientation of the brain.

But not all the experts believe Dr Blanchard's theory because there is no evidence that Roman Catholics and Mormons, who tend to have large families, produce more gay men.Social scientists also point out that the theory would mean the trend for smaller families in the Western world would mean fewer gay men, too, and that doesn't seem to be true either.Dr Blanchard said, however: 'The theory that early childhood experiences lead to homosexuality has had 100 years and its supporters have come up with zip.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-173878/Boys-big-brothers-likely-gay.html#ixzz1ykPkZ9Xr​


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> And all the billions of people who have lived on this planet who didn't think homosexuality "is fine" were all bigots. You're pretty smart. I bet you write books.


Again, those people could have legitimate reasons behind their views. Or maybe they were just raised to think that way but can change their views with an open mind and logic. You lack logic, you don't have an open mind, and you don't have a good reason to back up your view on homosexuality. You're a bigot.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Now the moron is telling us the dictionary spelled "forego" wrong. Do you wipe your nose when you take a dump? Moron.









Disappointing. Remove four hundred quatloos from the newcomer. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Of course, and I agree. I would never agree on hurting anyone or to discriminate against anyone. I don't have to like wearing a cowboy hat, but I don't go around calling cowboys names and insulting them. I don't like NASCAR, but I don't go around calling the people who do bigots and other insults. Seems to me there are too many hollering and demanding tolerance and showing none. You know who you are.


Do you understand why being a homosexual is fine?

You don't like cowboy hats but you can see why people like them (shade). You don't like nascar but you can see why people like to watch it (entertainment).
You're not a bigot when it comes to those things.
Now you just have to realize that being gay is fine.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Naw, I have plenty of logic. Anatomy is the most sound logic anyone can produce. You can't deny anatomy. You're worse than a bigot. You're stupid.


After all, if God had meant for man to queer it up ... he'd'a put a hole in his ass. Anatomy, fuck yeah. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Naw, I have plenty of logic. Anatomy is the most sound logic anyone can produce. You can't deny anatomy. You're worse than a bigot. You're stupid.


Beng gay or thinking being gay is fine doesn't deny anatomy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I don't agree with homosexuality. Everyone in the USA has the right to disagree with homosexuality without being demonized or insulted. Stop the bullying.


Everyone here gets to disagree with you without being insulted.. But you won't let that happen either.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Anatomy denies homosexuality.


Oh wow.....


----------



## toonz420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Its simple, a penis was made and designed for vaginal penitration, thats obvious biology, so is being gay "normal"? No its not, did gays choose to be gay? I doubt it ir why go through all the grief? It sees logical that there gay for subconcious childhood upbringing, a child doesnt choose to be poor, he is even if the money is literally in front of him out in the world, same with gays, they were affected by there surroundings, they say gays have a "choice" the same way a child has the choice to go get that money. So subconciously the choice was taken for them to be gay or for a chikd to remain poor


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Anatomy denies homosexuality.


Then I must give the practitioners _exceptional _marks for creativity. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Oh, cut the crap. Either you didn't see what happened or your a liar. I return whatever I get dished to me, good or bad.


I skipped plenty of posts. But the ones I did stopto read were full of insults dished out by you.

Ignoring that, we still have full rights to disagree with you and your bigot ways.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Anatomy denies homosexuality.


Anatomy doesnt deny homosexuality. Not anymore than it does heterosexuality. Procreation isnt the only reason for sex


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Anatomy denies homosexuality.


it's doing a pretty bad job of it!

do you also disagree with pancakes?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

toonz420 said:


> Its simple, a penis was made and designed for vaginal penitration, thats obvious biology, so is being gay "normal"? No its not, did gays choose to be gay? I doubt it ir why go through all the grief? It sees logical that there gay for subconcious childhood upbringing, a child doesnt choose to be poor, he is even if the money is literally in front of him out in the world, same with gays, they were affected by there surroundings, they say gays have a "choice" the same way a child has the choice to go get that money. So subconciously the choice was taken for them to be gay or for a chikd to remain poor


It is normal. Maybe in your opinion it's not moral.. But it's defenitely normal. It even happens with other animals.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It is normal. Maybe in your opinion it's not moral.. But it's defenitely normal. It even happens with other animals.


And sometimes among them as well. cn


----------



## toonz420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It is normal. Maybe in your opinion it's not moral.. But it's defenitely normal. It even happens with other animals.


Animals differ then humans in that we are animals of conciousness and they are animals of instinct, so homosexuality in animals in not a good argument, besides even in to see it in nature it is not considered "normal"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2012)

where's Keandar? or wait did you just come back as Blowme? geez i stepped away for a few and miss the birth of yet another puppet. 

hi neal. i'm a lesbian and a christian.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

toonz420 said:


> Animals differ then humans in that we are animals of conciousness and they are animals of instinct, so homosexuality in animals in not a good argument, besides even in to see it in nature it is not considered "normal"


Can you demonstrate that your sexuality is a result of consciousness rather than instinct? If not, then your argument is not a good one.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I return what I receive. Yes you have full rights to disagree with me.
> 
> 70% of Black people in California voted against same-sex marriage. According to you, 70% of Black Californians are bigots. Nice.


Only if they did it for irrational reasons, and I have never heard a rational argument against gay marriage, at least not one that wouldn't apply to all marriage.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I return what I receive. Yes you have full rights to disagree with me.
> 
> 70% of Black people in California voted against same-sex marriage. According to you, 70% of Black Californians are bigots. Nice.


I've told you plenty of times that I'm only callin you a bigot.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I don't agree with homosexuality. Everyone in the USA has the right to disagree with homosexuality without being demonized or insulted. Stop the bullying.


As long as I can disagree with religion without being demonized or insulted. But since that's never going to happen maybe you should stop crying like a little bitch. If I have to deal with being told I'm going to hell you can deal with being called a bigot.



Neal N. Blowme said:


> Anatomy denies homosexuality.


Then why does it feel good?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_sex#Anatomy_and_stimulation


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I don't agree with homosexuality. Everyone in the USA has the right to disagree with homosexuality without being demonized or insulted. Stop the bullying.





Neal N. Blowme said:


> Anatomy denies homosexuality.





Neal N. Blowme said:


> Oh, yeah, you've been dragged to church and forced to read your bible, you whiney puke.


You make me giggle. Which means you're kaendar. Looks like you learned how to make a new name. Is this your "bad cop" username now?

edit: And yes I have been forced to read your shitty bible. When you grow up in a religious household you get it shoved down your throat. When you tell people you're atheist and they tell you you're going to hell maybe you'll get it.

Sorry I can't stand people spouting off about their imaginary friends. Keep that shit to yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Doesn't matter what their reason is. Do they have the right to vote yea or nay?


no one gets to vote on rights, that's why they are called rights.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Oh, yeah, you've been dragged to church and forced to read your bible, you whiney puke.


i can't pay someone for these tacos i'm eating without endorsing the notion of god.

there's this one day where i can't go to most stores because a zombie's birthday is a national holiday.

you cranky sorehead.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Doesn't matter what their reason is. Do they have the right to vote yea or nay?


I was addressing whether or not they would be considered bigots. Since bigotry depends on irrationality, it does matter their reasons.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Californians voted on same-sex marriage and 70% of Blacks voted againt it as did the majority of voters.


The fact that they voted on rights is irrational. You don't seem to be any better at extracting a point than you are at making one.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's doing a pretty bad job of it!
> 
> do you also disagree with pancakes?


I have found that sometimes pancakes disagree with me. Unreasonable flapjacks. They start shit. cn


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Nope, I am not Kaender.
> 
> That's too bad to have it shoved down your throat. I don't agree with having anything shoved down your throat.


Religion is like a penis. It's fine that you have one. It's fine to be proud of it. It's not fine to whip it out in public and try to shove it down peoples throats.

Also "in god we trust" needs to be removed from all forms of currency. If not i don't see why I can't have money that says "in flying spaghetti monster we trust". All imaginary friends are the same anyway.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Now you're showing your hypocrisy.


How?...........


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> The citizens of many states have voted on same-sex marriage and you think that is "irrational"? Fascinating.



Sure, I find many irrationalities in politics, homophobia is just an easy one to spot.

At one time our politics said everyone was created equal except for women, Indians and blacks, I find that to be pretty irrational.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> The citizens of many states have voted on same-sex marriage and you think that is "irrational"? Fascinating.


So that means you think all the people that were against blacks getting rights or women getting rights were "rational" too? Fascinating


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Californians voted on same-sex marriage and 70% of Blacks voted againt it as did the majority of voters.


which was then ruled as unconstitutional.

douche.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Are the Blacks in California who voted against same-sex marriage bigots?


Yes. Yes they are.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Are the Blacks in California who voted against same-sex marriage bigots?


Why are you only bringing up blacks? Anybody that doesn't have a legitimate point behind their decision that goes against gays is a bigot.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

I already told you neal (AKA kaendar), Give up champ.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> That's not the end of it. It was ruled unconstitutional by a liberal justices and then appealed again. The fact that you agree with a few activist judges overturning the will of the people reveals your tendency to be a bootlicker and not an American Patriot.


the will of the people to segregate blacks was overturned by "activist judges".

learn your history, douche.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> There sure are a lot of bigots in the USA lately. I wonder where they all came from.


From bigot parents.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> There sure are a lot of bigots in the USA lately. I wonder where they all came from.


Idk kaendar where did you come from? Btw 30% of all blacks in this country are on welfare so their opinion is void.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> There sure are a lot of bigots in the USA lately. I wonder where they all came from.


churches, often.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> That's not the end of it. It was ruled unconstitutional by a liberal justices and then appealed again. The fact that you agree with a few activist judges overturning the will of the people reveals your tendency to be a bootlicker and not an American Patriot.


"the will of the people" ohhh must breathe. cn


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> That's not the end of it. It was ruled unconstitutional by a liberal justices and then appealed again. The fact that you agree with a few activist judges overturning the will of the people reveals your tendency to be a bootlicker and not an American Patriot.


Actually it was unconstitutional to vote on peoples rights to begin with. Thats why it went to court. Nice try though


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> So people who have benefitted from civil rights are now bigots because they voted against same-sex marriage. Fascinating.


Just becase they have th civil rights on their side, doesn't mean that their views are moral. Somebody could say that they think all dark haired people are stupid but they're still within the civil rights. 

They're bigots beause they make ignorant decisions on somthing that doesn't harm anybody and is perfectly fine/normal.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> What church do you attend?


Do you not understand what he meant? He's saying that bigots like you often come from church.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> This is not a civil rights issue here. Dumb ass.


Yes it is. Youre not here to make any factual points are you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> This is not a civil rights issue here. Dumb ass.


equal protection of the law is precisely civil rights.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> What church do you attend?


i don't.

......


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Same-sex marriage is not a right. It's a state issue and has always has been. Nice try, though.


Thas is an irrational thing to say. If you don't like gay marriage, don't marry a gay. That's rational.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Did you all hear that? All of you Black people who vote against same-sex marriage are "ignorant". Keep going, this is fascinating.


I'm sure most people here would agree with my statement.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You must be a lefty. "The will of the people" to a lefty is like sunlight to a vampire.


You came on with such game. You really need to pace yourself. Or you'll ruin yourself for the evening bout. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Same-sex marriage is not a right. It's a state issue and has always has been. Nice try, though.


states don't get to defy the constitution.

* No State shall* make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor *deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.*


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Did you all hear that? All of you Black people who vote against same-sex marriage are "ignorant". Keep going, this is fascinating.


Who do you suppose will be inflamed by this? Do you suppose there are black people here as dumb as you?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Me either. You're sounding more confused as the day goes on. Can't quite figure it out, can you.


You're a very confused individual.. Give up kaendar.. Put the gloves away.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Did you all hear that? All of you Black people who vote against same-sex marriage are "ignorant". Keep going, this is fascinating.


Anyone who votes against same-sex marriage is ignorant. Color has nothing to do with it. Why are you so focused on blacks? I mean you're a black native american. I'd think you'd stand up for your people?




Neal N. Blowme said:


> There was never any such thing as "gay marriage" until recently. The people of the world have been "irrational" for thousands of years it looks like.


You've witnessed every single marriage? Gay people have been getting married for thousands of years. I mean what is marriage really? A child rapist pronouncing you married? No thanks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Me either. You're sounding more confused as the day goes on. Can't quite figure it out, can you.


so you choke on jesus's dick all on your own then. fascinating.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Save it for some naive college kid who'll buy your crap.


Again I must critique this as well below your initial standard. I am disappointed. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> There was never any such thing as "gay marriage" until recently. The people of the world have been "irrational" for thousands of years it looks like.


Of course people were irrational for thousands of years.. Where do you think religion came from? How about slaves?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You came on with such game. You really need to pace yourself. Or you'll ruin yourself for the evening bout. cn


i'm guessing he'll be banned before the evening bout.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm guessing he'll be banned before the evening bout.


Not at this rate. He's staggering and puffing. Rookie. cn


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 24, 2012)

i cant believe this topic is still going... haha
homosexuality a choice?? hmmmm..... what about beastiality a choice?? Bhaaaa


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> That's not addressing marriage. Marriage laws are state issues. You do realize that states are the ones legalizing same-sex marriage, don't you?


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/02/gay-marriage-prop-8s-ban-ruled-unconstitutional.html
Federal appeals court. Kaendar you're so cute sometimes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> i cant believe this topic is still going... haha
> homosexuality a choice?? hmmmm..... what about beastiality a choice?? Bhaaaa


I *did *ask the seal real nice. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> That's not addressing marriage. Marriage laws are state issues. You do realize that states are the ones legalizing same-sex marriage, don't you?


marriage affords persons protections of the law. you can not be compelled to testify against your spouse, and there are financial and other benefits as well that only married people can enjoy.

the 14th amendment is clear about this. if you give these benefits to some, they must be available to all. no state shall deny to any person equal protection of the laws.

you're out of your element, donny.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> There was never any such thing as "gay marriage" until recently. The people of the world have been "irrational" for thousands of years it looks like.


Do you beleive that it will eventually happen..gay marriage? Everything in history shows that once something like this starts it doesnt stop. The "will of the people" is rapidly changing too. Just look at the percentages for and against gay marriage over the last 30 years. You can stomp your little feet all you want, but you know its going to happen,regardless of how many boards you troll.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> There was never any such thing as "gay marriage" until recently. The people of the world have been "irrational" for thousands of years it looks like.


You mean you did not become aware of this aspect of the world until recently. Or are you actually taking the position that history is devoid of gay marriage until the last few decades?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Where do bigots like you come from? Harvard?


How am I a bigot?


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I *did *ask the seal real nice. cn


They smell like fish


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> They smell like fish


I didn't use that end! Ya think I'm queer?  cn


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

It's going to come to a point where the people against gay marriage are just going to give up. Gays/not-douche-bags want it more then the bigots don't want it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Please stop, you're gonna make me feel so inadequate and insecure.


Insufficient elegance in use of sarcasm. 5.1 from the the East German judge.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> For calling people "ignorant" for simply disagreeing with you.


My views are rational.. your views are irrational.. I'm not being a bigot.. You're being a bigot.

It's easy kaendar.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> For calling people "ignorant" for simply disagreeing with you.


Ignorant means willfully or innocently unaware. You seem to put as little thought as possible onto your words. Sorry for the interest and dissection of your behavior, I have never interacted with a full on troll before. (unless you count Buck, and I often do)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Please stop, you're gonna make me feel so inadequate and insecure.


----------



## missnu (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> How about anal sex? It's unsafe, unhealthy, and against nature. The anus is designed anatomically to expel only, not accept an object or penis.


Says who?...that is my point...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Ignorant means willfully or innocently unaware. You seem to put as little thought as possible onto your words. Sorry for the interest and dissection of your behavior, I have never interacted with a full on troll before. (unless you count Buck, and I often do)


but i troll for good, not evil.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> How about anal sex? It's unsafe, unhealthy, and against nature. The anus is designed anatomically to expel only, not accept an object or penis.


This is a statement against sodomy, not sexuality.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> This is a statement against sodomy, not sexuality.


But he pulled it out of his ass, in compliance with his basic claim. cn


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Yes, it's easy when you can make statements based on nothing but your bigotry.


Kaendar you should just give up. You couldn't sway anyone with your original username. Nothing is going to change with this one.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Yes, it's easy when you can make statements based on nothing but your bigotry.


Bigotry is based off of irrationality. You're irrational. What have I said that's irrational?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but i troll for good, not evil.


Cognitive dissonance, Dear Buck. tsk tsk. You troll for the same reason as any other, emotional reaction. The difference is you select those worthy of trolling and manage to articulate points along the way. You may be doing it for good, but there are often times you could be doing better.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You dumb fucks are beginning to bore me. See ya later.


Technical knock-out, round nine. You cost me money, kid. cn


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You dumb fucks are beginning to bore me. See ya later.


All your posts in addition to your avatar just prove you're a douche looking for confrontation. Hence: Kaendar.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Sodomy is not part of homosexuality? Fascinating.


Think about this question. Do you think sodomy is necessary for marriage?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You dumb fucks are beginning to bore me. See ya later.


You're not going anywhere. It's time for you to get in the loony bin.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You said all the Black people who voted against same-sex marriage are ignorant.
> 
> That's irrational.



Only if you do not understand the meaning of the word "ignorance', of which your statement is a great example.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You said all the Black people who voted against same-sex marriage are ignorant.
> 
> That's irrational.


Why are you so focused on black people? Anybody that votes against same-sex marriage without a legitimate reason is ignorant. Rational.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You honestly think UB articulates points? You're as much of a dumb ass as he is.


Hes managed to teach me a thing or two.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Then you all better pick it up. I need at least 4-5 of you trying to make it worth my while.


Taser him..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Then you all better pick it up. I need at least 4-5 of you trying to make it worth my while.


so you're saying you like gangbangs?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Do you believe 70% of Black people in California who voted against same-sex marriage are ignorant?


The question misleads due to sloppy grammar. cn


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Do you believe 70% of Black people in California who voted against same-sex marriage are ignorant?


WHAT IS YOUR OBSESSION WITH BLACK PEOPLE? YOU'RE A BLACK NATIVE AMERICAN. YOU SHOULD BE STICKING UP FOR YOUR PEOPLE.

Actually I'm come to the conclusion that you are a closeted homosexual who wishes to get married.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Nope. You need to be male and female.


THAT was my mistake. i am only one of those. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Much dedication in kaendar.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Much dedication do I sense in kaendar.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Do you believe 70% of Black people in California who voted against same-sex marriage are ignorant?


Not absolutely, but I have never heard anyone present a rational argument against it, so unless those voters can demonstrate a rational reason, they are being ignorant, meaning they are either unaware or ignoring information. Bias is often a tool for ignoring information by turning it into information that agrees with your views. But some could have been coerced, or apathetic, or thoughtless.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> And there you have it folks. Black people who vote against same-sex marriage are ignorant. You ignorant bigots.


They're irrational for sure..


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> And there you have it folks. Black people who vote against same-sex marriage are ignorant. You ignorant bigots.


You cannot conclude that from a question that deceived due to sloppy grammar. Partial credit for tenacity. cn


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> *Any person who votes against same-sex marriage are ignorant.*


Fixed for you.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> And there you have it folks. Black people who vote against same-sex marriage are ignorant. You ignorant bigots.


People who vote against same sex marriage are irrational. The only one fixating on blacks is you, which makes you the racist. The obvious motivation is to inflame black people, which means you must think they are as dumb and shallow as you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Heisenberg, you must have an _awful _lot of pearls to put up with all that crunching&grunting. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread better calm down.. I'm about to tend to my garden and I don't want to read 5 new pages.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

i should go mow the lawn.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

I should cleanse my boyhole. cn


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I don't think I've seen so many racists together in one place. Did I get on a KKK site by mistake?


You say the darnedest things


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I don't think I've seen so many racists together in one place. Did I get on a KKK site by mistake?


You're trying too hard. Trolling is an art.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I don't think I've seen so many racists together in one place. Did I get on a KKK site by mistake?


i'm better at trolling than you're.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Oh, I'm not trolling. I'm just showing the lurkers what a bunch of dumb asses there are around here.


We already know you're a dumbass. You can stop now.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Everyone can look at who is saying the darndest things around here and I don't think it's me. I'm not the one calling Black people ignorant and irrational.


That was the darnedest thing to say...


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 24, 2012)

neal n. Blowme said:


> naw. You get jealous and ban the ones who are better than you are. You're a punk.


ding ding ding we have a winner. Who got banned recently?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I return what I receive. Yes you have full rights to disagree with me.
> 
> 70% of Black people in California voted against same-sex marriage. According to you, 70% of Black Californians are bigots. Nice.


Thread stinkbait onto hook.



Neal N. Blowme said:


> And there you have it folks. Black people who vote against same-sex marriage are ignorant. You ignorant bigots.


Solid strike!



Neal N. Blowme said:


> So Black people are irrational as well as ignorant. Oh my. I think we have a racist on board.


WORK that baby. Set star drag light, feel'm run. Yeah.



Neal N. Blowme said:


> I don't think I've seen so many racists together in one place. Did I get on a KKK site by mistake?


Aaaand ready the gaff.
That was well-played. high marks. Be proud. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Enough is enough, folks.


----------

